# Disfunctional driveler member association



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

well, it looked good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Disfunctional driveler. That is a redundant phrase.

But DDMA does have a certain ring to it..


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well, it looked good.



Window licker?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw the title of this thread, and wondered if it was Tuffys... Good morning Tuffy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Disfunctional driveler. That is a redundant phrase.
> 
> But DDMA does have a certain ring to it..


 lub u too 



pbradley said:


> Window licker?


 I have the helmet on if that helps.......



Capt Quirk said:


> I saw the title of this thread, and wondered if it was Tuffys... Good morning Tuffy



 mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

I was going to recommend "veho eternus" but the axe fell too swiftly.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was going to recommend "veho eternus" but the axe fell too swiftly.



 but there was an entire two minute pause. Somebody had to do something.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well, it looked good.



had a feelin ya couldn't stay on that dirt road fur too long Tuffgirl.

Moanin All....................... and memba Summer starts tamarra


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> had a feelin ya couldn't stay on that dirt road fur too long Tuffgirl.
> 
> Moanin All....................... and memba Summer starts tamarra



 good lord, I can only imagine how hot its gonna get by mid summer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> lub u too
> 
> I have the helmet on if that helps.......
> 
> ...



thinking......thinking......okay. Got it.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and you have a message on FB.




You must be psychic!  I went and looked and I did have a message on FB!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You must be psychic! I went and looked and I did have a message on FB!


 
No, I'm psycho, there's a difference....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well, it looked good.



I luvd it!!!!  Mornin......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Watchin Arrow Affliction reruns


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking......thinking......okay. Got it.


 i knew you'd get it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, I'm psycho, there's a difference....


heck we knew that. 


Hankus said:


>


Morning 


YaraG. said:


> I luvd it!!!!  Mornin......



 mornin  yara!! whatcha wearin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> mornin yara!! whatcha wearin?


 
Oh lawdy, here we go....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawdy, here we go....



 well. Its a logical question. Of course we could just take roll call every mornin to see who's postin in the nude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well. Its a logical question. Of course we could just take roll call every mornin to see who's postin in the nude.


 
That would make it a presumptuous question. Logic would dictate given past conversations that you already know the answer, thus rendering the need to ask it in the first place null and void... But, being a disfunctional driveler, I guess you get a pass...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would make it a presumptuous question. Logic would dictate given past conversations that you already know the answer, thus rendering the need to ask it in the first place null and void...



 go pull whatever you got stuck up  your  posterior end out and lets start over this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> go pull whatever you got stuck up your posterior end out and lets start over this morning.


 
Just trying to help you with your elocution..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would make it a presumptuous question. Logic would dictate given past conversations that you already know the answer, thus rendering the need to ask it in the first place null and void... But, being a disfunctional driveler, I guess you get a pass...



you put waay too much thought into that, Bro.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just trying to help you with your elocution..



I dont need help with my grammar or anything else for that  matter. If you dont like the way I talk or type, then dont read it.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you put waay too much thought into that, Bro.



 well, seems that he doesnt have anything better to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I dont need help with my grammar or anything else for that matter. If you dont like the way I talk or type, then dont read it.


 
Touchy,,,,,much???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Touchy,,,,,much???



 not at all, but seems that you are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> not at all, but seems that you are.


 
Nope, doing good here..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> not at all, but seems that you are.



mornin tuffy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, doing good here..



 me too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you put waay too much thought into that, Bro.


 
Not really, it just appeared that an ear was in the place of where a nose should have been...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin tuffy



 mornin seth I really wish you would change your avatar.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really, it just appeared that an ear was in the place of where a nose should have been...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> mornin seth I really wish you would change your avatar.



but he thinks its a badge of honor to have it


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> mornin seth I really wish you would change your avatar.



i did


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> mornin seth I really wish you would change your avatar.



empty box with a red x in the corner? I think its his best one yet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


 
You keep doin that your arms gonna get tire.



Seth carter said:


> i did


 
Now THAT, is an awesome avatar Seth...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> empty box with a red x in the corner? I think its his best one yet!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't understand much a nothing goin on here.  

Y'all use big words, 
lots a abbreviations, 
and overlook my tryin to go back and forth with ya.  

Keeb's (where are you) usually splains things to me.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Don't understand much a nothing goin on here.
> 
> Y'all use big words,
> lots a abbreviations,
> ...



 its ok bama, folks that use big words are usually trying to compensate for something else.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You keep doin that your arms gonna get tire.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT, is an awesome avatar Seth...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You keep doin that your arms gonna get tire.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT, is an awesome avatar Seth...



tire? whats the matter you cant spell this morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> its ok bama, folks that use big words are usually trying to compensate for something else.


 
Well I feel it is safe to say we have reached condition yellow, if not the beginnings of a condition orange alert level..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I feel it is safe to say we have reached condition yellow, if not the beginnings of a condition orange alert level..



 what you tryin to say hugh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Don't understand much a nothing goin on here.
> 
> Y'all use big words,
> lots a abbreviations,
> ...


Never, ever, try to understand these threads. 
Keebs is probably feeding her animal kingdom this time of morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Fair warnin`. Everbody stay off HWY 19 for a couple of miles south of Leesburg, for a little while. Klem is fixin` to use his truck, to drag me and the huntin` Toyota to the shop. Very little brakes and steerin`. 

Just stay outa the way...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

biggest word I knos is maya................ mayan................... mayo.................. mayon...............................jus fergit it


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Morning folks. 

Happy Father's Day to you old coots out there.    



Fixin to go wake the Evilrubberducky up and punch his shoulder to see how loud he yells.  Yesterday was his first time shooting a gun of any kind. He shot the 30-30 first and loved it but Fishbait said that old 30-06 rocked his world.    

Might see if Wobbert-Woo  will let him shoot his full sized 7mm-08 a time or two so that'll give me a better idea of what Santa needs to be looking for.  

I can't believe I'm this excited over my son enjoying shooting.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fair warnin`. Everbody stay off HWY 19 for a couple of miles south of Leesburg, for a little while. Klem is fixin` to use his truck, to drag me and the huntin` Toyota to the shop. Very little brakes and steerin`.
> 
> Just stay outa the way...


 
What'd you do to it this time???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fair warnin`. Everbody stay off HWY 19 for a couple of miles south of Leesburg, for a little while. Klem is fixin` to use his truck, to drag me and the huntin` Toyota to the shop. Very little brakes and steerin`.
> 
> Just stay outa the way...



good luck last time I drug one the puller tried to kill both of us


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fair warnin`. Everbody stay off HWY 19 for a couple of miles south of Leesburg, for a little while. Klem is fixin` to use his truck, to drag me and the huntin` Toyota to the shop. Very little brakes and steerin`.
> 
> Just stay outa the way...


 Just when there is not enough time to get pictures. 



Hankus said:


> biggest word I knos is maya................ mayan................... mayo.................. mayon...............................jus fergit it


 lil hungover are we?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to you old coots out there.
> 
> ...


Morning!!!! Thats great stuff about your son.  gratz


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

I see a camera, a bullet goes thru the lense!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I see a camera, a bullet goes thru the lense!



 what you cant see cant hurt me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to you old coots out there.
> 
> ...


Morning, Bugsy!
I don't think Fishbait liked the PM i sent him about the cam on the smelly corncob pile.
You know Harley is more than welcome to shoot my 08 anytime he likes.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2010)

Morning ya'll .... dadgum ya'll can blow through a driveler faster than I can keep up!  I missed Seth's altogether.  

Just a quick driveby.  We're still basically w/o internet (RB and I sharing a tether from cell phone is NOT fun!!)  

Hopefully more computer shopping today!    Be back soon - I hope!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning ya'll .... dadgum ya'll can blow through a driveler faster than I can keep up!  I missed Seth's altogether.
> 
> Just a quick driveby.  We're still basically w/o internet (RB and I sharing a tether from cell phone is NOT fun!!)
> 
> Hopefully more computer shopping today!    Be back soon - I hope!



Morning tag! and wow, your baby is HUGE now!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I see a camera, a bullet goes thru the lense!



You'll never see our Woody's Tabloid Sniper Cam from where we got our photog posted.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You'll never see our Woody's Tabloid Sniper Cam from where we got our photog posted.   :rolf:



 well i guess she told you!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, Bubbette has decided that since its Fathers Day, Bacon, eggs, sausage, and toast is in order. Guess i better get to cooking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what you cant see cant hurt me.





turtlebug said:


> You'll never see our Woody's Tabloid Sniper Cam from where we got our photog posted.





Tuffdawg said:


> well i guess she told you!





Where da red button is?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da red button is?



 right here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> lil hungover are we?



You jus try to keep up, but mostly tired I been workin on and buildin chicken pens since friday


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Morning tag! and wow, your baby is HUGE now!



Isn't he though?  He's 73 lbs at 15 mos.  He'll probably continue to fill out a little but he should be pretty much through growing.  I hope so, our last golden averaged 95-105 lbs and I really wanted a little smaller frame this time.  

right now he's beggin me to go outside so I reckon it's time to get dressed and get going!  

See ya'll when I can!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> right here



You're a quick one.  I nominate Tuffdawg for MOD...in S&S.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You're a quick one.  I nominate Tuffdawg for MOD...in S&S.



Oh dear god. Do you have any idea at how many people I could really tick off in there? I mean, come on now.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Isn't he though?  He's 73 lbs at 15 mos.  He'll probably continue to fill out a little but he should be pretty much through growing.  I hope so, our last golden averaged 95-105 lbs and I really wanted a little smaller frame this time.
> 
> right now he's beggin me to go outside so I reckon it's time to get dressed and get going!
> 
> See ya'll when I can!


mornin tag


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You're a quick one.  I nominate Tuffdawg for MOD...in S&S.





Gonna tell you like I do Otis...



NO!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You're a quick one.  I nominate Tuffdawg for MOD...in S&S.



ile be a mod


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna tell you like I do Otis...
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile be a mod



 learn how to spell just a lil bit better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile be a mod





Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Aint you suppose to be doing something squirrely on the highway right about now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Aint you suppose to be doing something squirrely on the highway right about now?





I`m waitin` on Fabio to dry his hair.   This might take hours...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



hey nick













































guinea


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

On a serious note, moderating the swap and sell should be used as  a form of punishment. If thats the case I prolly would be stuck in there.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m waitin` on Fabio to dry his hair.   This might take hours...



 He is a looker. Where'd he get those looks from ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> He is a looker. Where'd he get those looks from ?



Me!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile be a mod



I'll lobby for ya.  You want the Political Forum, the Hog Hunting Forum, or the Spiritual Debate Forum?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'll lobby for ya.  You want the Political Forum, the Hog Hunting Forum, or the Spiritual Debate Forum?



hmmmm


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Before anybody else asks, the answer is ...









NO!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'll lobby for ya.  You want the Political Forum, the Hog Hunting Forum, or the Spiritual Debate Forum?



I'll take all 3,should have everyone banned in about a week


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Before anybody else asks, the answer is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y NOT!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Before anybody else asks, the answer is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked anyway


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Y NOT!!!



Seth's reason for not being a mod

1 can't spell
2 wakes up late
3 can't spell
4 stir's the pot  ( see first and only driveler)
5 can't spell

Did I miss anything


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Don't understand much a nothing goin on here.
> 
> Y'all use big words,
> lots a abbreviations,
> ...



'bamer, right now ain't nuttin to explain darlin', just jibber-jabber in my book! 



rhbama3 said:


> Never, ever, try to understand these threads.
> Keebs is probably feeding her animal kingdom this time of morning.



Nope, trying to get some breakfast cooked & waiting on Boneboy to make his way here.......... 


Oh yeah..................














Happy Father's Day!!!​


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Seth's reason for not being a mod
> 
> 1 can't spell
> 2 wakes up late
> ...



Nope, pretty much covered it!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Before anybody else asks, the answer is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Anybody"?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, pretty much covered it!



Morning Keebs....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> "Anybody"?





Even you!!   Until your name appears as mine does, in bold print, again.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> "Anybody"?



I did am still waiting for the PM


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Even you!!   Until your name appears as mine does, in bold print, again.



At least I took care of Seth's request for ya Nic


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs....


Mornin lifesaver, big plans today? 



Nicodemus said:


> Even you!!   Until your name appears as mine does, in bold print, again.


not even MEEE?????   
MORNING 'DEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Even you!!  Until your name appears as mine does, in bold print, again.





NeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNevernevernevernevernevernever


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fair warnin`. Everbody stay off HWY 19 for a couple of miles south of Leesburg, for a little while. Klem is fixin` to use his truck, to drag me and the huntin` Toyota to the shop. Very little brakes and steerin`.
> 
> Just stay outa the way...



this is one a them moments I xtra love bein in AL.  Watch out y'all.     Still Nic, I be watchin for a huntin Toyota bein dragged.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> NeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNevernevernevernevernevernever



So whats the rent running?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin lifesaver, big plans today?
> 
> 
> not even MEEE?????
> MORNING 'DEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!




You`re excepted to the rule. 



pbradley said:


> NeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNevernevernevernevernevernever





We`ll see...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re excepted to the rule.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> NeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNevernevernevernevernevernever



Uuuhhh, Phillip???  Haven't you ever heard the saying "Never say "Never"??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> this is one a them moments I xtra love bein in AL.  Watch out y'all.     Still Nic, I be watchin for a huntin Toyota bein dragged.



I'm just wondering whether to go ahead an go to the hospital now, or wait for the beeper to go off. 
Nic, i'm not on call tomorrow if you'd like to wait till then.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> NeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNeverneverneverneverneverneverNevernevernevernevernevernever



So there is a small chance still!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You're a quick one.  I nominate Tuffdawg for MOD...in S&S.



what be S&S   gota learn these things, I thin ik.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just wondering whether to go ahead an go to the hospital now, or wait for the beeper to go off.
> Nic, i'm not on call tomorrow if you'd like to wait till then.





I got to work tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So there is a small chance still!



TRIPOD!!!  Heeyyyyy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!  Heeyyyyy



Good morning sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> what be S&S   gota learn these things, I thin ik.


 You AIN'T been around long, have you?? 
It's the Swap & Sell........... do a search, you'll learn much!   Just DON'T start a thread asking about it, we'd like to keep ya around a bit longer to get to know ya! 



Nicodemus said:


> I got to work tomorrow!



Hey, how long the road above you gonna be out of commission??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You AIN'T been around long, have you??
> It's the Swap & Sell........... do a search, you'll learn much!   Just DON'T start a thread asking about it, we'd like to keep ya around a bit longer to get to know ya!
> 
> 
> ...





I`m not sure Keebs. It is a mess. Just stay on HWY 32.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Seth's reason for not being a mod
> 
> 1 can't spell
> 2 wakes up late
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> what be S&S   gota learn these things, I thin ik.



we had a swap and sell forum. It got pulled due to a lot of craigslisters, Ebayers, pawn shops, and retailers jumping on it( along with some members that couldn't follow the rules). It's coming back at some point but with some modifications.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure Keebs. It is a mess. Just stay on HWY 32.



Will do......... it'll be NEXT Monday 'for I come through though!  Mark it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re excepted to the rule.






Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'bamer, right now ain't nuttin to explain darlin', just jibber-jabber in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Git clear of HWY 19!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > 'bamer, right now ain't nuttin to explain darlin', just jibber-jabber in my book!
> ...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just wondering whether to go ahead an go to the hospital now, or wait for the beeper to go off.
> Nic, i'm not on call tomorrow if you'd like to wait till then.



Ah, live dangerous and go. If'n ya wait all the way till tamara, it ul be Summer!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OlAlabama said:
> 
> 
> > What kinda dog ya got there, 'bamer??
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > that be a lap dog  think i'm gettin it now
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

T- 5 min's 'till Boneboy's arrival...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> T- 5 min's 'till Boneboy's arrival...........



Is the gun safety on or off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW!!!!! What a GREAT day in S. Georgia yesterday. Although, I think the slow paced, easy going lifestyle, is still with me today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> T- 5 min's 'till Boneboy's arrival...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is the gun safety on or off?


 ON of course, no worries here! 



Jeff C. said:


> WOW!!!!! What a GREAT day in S. Georgia yesterday. Although, I think the slow paced, easy going lifestyle, is still with me today



Roll wit it baby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang it....I missed all the mornin' dribblin' multitaskin': Talking on phone, texting, PMing, cleaning wife's car, refilling cold coffee, reading back this entire driveler,etc., etc., etc......

Sheeesh....I'm almost ready for a cold one now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ON of course, no worries here!
> 
> 
> 
> Roll wit it baby!



I iz!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I missed all the mornin' dribblin' multitaskin': Talking on phone, texting, PMing, cleaning wife's car, refilling cold coffee, reading back this entire driveler,etc., etc., etc......
> 
> Sheeesh....I'm almost ready for a cold one now



Now hold on there young feller.    Your a hour earlier than here and here's says 11:25.  I know y'all got some Sweet Tea in the house.  Sit, relax, and hit it fur awhile.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Git clear of HWY 19!!



Y


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin lifesaver, big plans today?



Went fishing this morning...Ran out of bait those gar are hungry!....Only caught 1 striper,not even big enough to think about measuring him...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Well y'all. Off ta Church. Sanks fur letting me drivel on ya fur awhile.  If'n I embarassed anyone - too bad.  

NO (did not mean that) appreciate y'all lettin me take up some a yur space & time. I realize it's mainly fur Georgia'ns


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Y



Why don't ya go read and find out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Now hold on there young feller.    Your a hour earlier than here and here's says 11:25.  I know y'all got some Sweet Tea in the house.  Sit, relax, and hit it fur awhile.



Sweet tea does sound goood, but like I said, once the coffee got cold, I knew it was time to move on


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Went fishing this morning...Ran out of bait those gar are hungry!....Only caught 1 striper,not even big enough to think about measuring him...



i saw a gar in the ohoopie bout 3 foot long


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i saw a gar in the ohoopie bout 3 foot long



Seth, you really should cook the fish before eating them.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i saw a gar in the ohoopie bout 3 foot long



I caught 3 over 30 inch this morning...I hate the teeth on them so I just bring them up flip the hook out and goodbye....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Went fishing this morning...Ran out of bait those gar are hungry!....Only caught 1 striper,not even big enough to think about measuring him...



tie a jig with frayed nylon rope and no hook. The gar bite it and their teeth get all tangled up. Your line may break, but they're not going anywhere.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tie a jig with frayed nylon rope and no hook. The gar bite it and their teeth get all tangled up. Your line may break, but they're not going anywhere.



We were fishing for stripers w/ minnows...the gar are just a by-product of fishing....Besides if I don't eatum I like to return them unharmed...so guys think I am nuts but I am not...well maybe sometimes


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I caught 3 over 30 inch this morning...I hate the teeth on them so I just bring them up flip the hook out and goodbye....



we were riding thru a swift part of the river and there was a stump sticking out of the water in he was in the break in the current behind it


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> we were riding thru a swift part of the river and there was a stump sticking out of the water in he was in the break in the current behind it



Who was?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> we were riding thru a swift part of the river and there was a stump sticking out of the water in he was in the break in the current behind it



Why ride you shoulda been fishing


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who was?



me and my dad


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why ride you shoulda been fishing



it was so swift the trolling motor wouldent go thru


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



slow down


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I iz!!!


Eagle is headed your way, get ready!  



jmfauver said:


> Went fishing this morning...Ran out of bait those gar are hungry!....Only caught 1 striper,not even big enough to think about measuring him...



Hey, at least you were fishin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it was so swift the trolling motor wouldent go thru



kinda asking a lot of a trolling motor to work in a swift river, aren't you?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> i knew you'd get it.
> 
> 
> heck we knew that.
> ...


Better yet.... what are ya wearing???!!!??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawdy, here we go....









 Got sumthin to say... heh???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just trying to help you with your elocution..


Quit pickin on Tuffy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or else!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Better yet.... what are ya wearing???!!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, she's got her helmet on. Not sure about anything else, though.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, she's got her helmet on. Not sure about anything else, though.



Sounds like a .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Eagle is headed your way, get ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least you were fishin!



10-4


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

OK.............. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo My white UGA shirt will never be the same.  It took two showers to get the smell of fish poop outta my hair. Dont ask me what happened. Of course I am sure robert already figured it out. And my hurt shoulder isnt too thrilled either.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, she's got her helmet on. Not sure about anything else, though.



 the helmet didnt save me from the dive.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> OK.............. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo My white UGA shirt will never be the same.  It took two showers to get the smell of fish poop outta my hair. Dont ask me what happened. Of course I am sure robert already figured it out. And my hurt shoulder isnt too thrilled either.



you got a koi pond too?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

slip said:


> you got a koi pond too?



 Yes and the one call shamu tried to rip my nose off.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> OK.............. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo My white UGA shirt will never be the same.  It took two showers to get the smell of fish poop outta my hair. Dont ask me what happened. Of course I am sure robert already figured it out. And my hurt shoulder isnt too thrilled either.



Fish poop in your hair?!?!? I'm afraid to even ask....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


>




 <ummmm...hmmmmmm>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Fish poop in your hair?!?!? I'm afraid to even ask....



Ya know, there are times when you REALLY wish beer was involved!!! Cuz doing something that stupid is just plain embarrassing when your sober.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

wait for it...........................









wait for it.........................................................







$20 say yara has a new avater.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya know, there are times when you REALLY wish beer was involved!!! Cuz doing something that stupid is just plain embarrassing when your sober.



You have had me in stitches all mornin....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You have had me in stitches all mornin....



 but is that all you have been in?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> wait for it...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't stand ya already....... I like ya sassy way! First rounds on me!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I can't stand ya already....... I like ya sassy way! First rounds on me!



 gonna have to make that round count.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya know, there are times when you REALLY wish beer was involved!!! Cuz doing something that stupid is just plain embarrassing when your sober.


Ain't it, though?
been there, done that, got the dirty shirt and head full of fish water(along with concussions, bruised ribs, and more cuts than i can remember).


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> but is that all you have been in?



Beeeeehave young lady or else .....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> gonna have to make that round count.



Ppffttt...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya know, there are times when you REALLY wish beer was involved!!! Cuz doing something that stupid is just plain embarrassing when your sober.



hate doin stuff like that when I b sotally tober


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Beeeeehave young lady or else .....


 but thats no fun 



rhbama3 said:


> Ain't it, though?
> been there, done that, got the dirty shirt and head full of fish water(along with concussions, bruised ribs, and more cuts than i can remember).


Yeah, we all heard my shoulder pop then it went numb for about 30 minutes...... seems fine now though 


YaraG. said:


> Ppffttt...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hate doin stuff like that when I b sotally tober



sux dont it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> but thats no fun
> 
> 
> Yeah, we all heard my shoulder pop then it went numb for about 30 minutes...... seems fine now though



Are ya coming on the 25th.... ya better be!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> sux dont it.



somany bannable phrases
















like a shop vac


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are ya coming on the 25th.... ya better be!



Yes maam  wouldnt miss it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Jurzie



maam


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jurzie
> 
> 
> 
> maam


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yes maam  wouldnt miss it.



Try to contain yourself.... wouldn't want ya to make on the restaurants floor!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



If I was sane you think I would be posting here?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jurzie
> 
> 
> 
> maam


Hhhhhmmmm......


Tuffdawg said:


> If I was sane you think I would be posting here?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Try to contain yourself.... wouldn't want ya to make on the restaurants floor!



.......................... I just witnessed rainbow sherbert exiting thru my nose. Not a pretty site. ..................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 
Buttered, Kettle or reg'lar?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .......................... I just witnessed rainbow sherbert exiting thru my nose. Not a pretty site. ..................


OMG what are yadrinkin!!!???!!! 


Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buttered, Kettle or reg'lar?



I think Tuffy has lost it...... someone lend a loving hand please....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OMG what are yadrinkin!!!???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I never had it to lose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OMG what are yadrinkin!!!???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I never had it to lose.



Oh gawd pwease stop pweeease!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buttered, Kettle or reg'lar?



butter.......... got any milk duds?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.



You may go back to your nap sweety it's ok.... we still wuv ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buttered, Kettle or reg'lar?



One of each....probably


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> One of each....probably



Quit tellin my secrets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> butter.......... got any milk duds?


 
Nope, got some peanut m&m's though. You can have the green ones...



YaraG. said:


> You may go back to your nap sweety it's ok.... we still wuv ya.


 
Not sleeping, just can't see a thing that TD posts. So reference to such items have no meaning.



Jeff C. said:


> One of each....probably


 
Watch it, she can sling a skillet a looooooong ways..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, got some peanut m&m's though. You can have the green ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lost me.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, got some peanut m&m's though. You can have the green ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the green ones


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Out to lunch..... Leave a message at the sound of the beep. Beeeeeeep.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, got some peanut m&m's though. You can have the green ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her 'Bark' is much worse than her 'BITE'......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Her 'Bark' is much worse than her 'BITE'......


 
She's a silent stealthy killer and will sneak up on you in your sleep. Better keep one eye open tonight...


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think Tuffy has lost it...... someone lend a loving hand please....



I'll lend a hand!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

What in the world??? Dadgum, ya`ll settle down!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Her 'Bark' is much worse than her 'BITE'......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a silent stealthy killer and will sneak up on you in your sleep. Better keep one eye open tonight...



Will you 2 quit discussin my ninjeemodestealthstawkinmoves, puhleese???   Ya'll ain't gonna give me a chance to do nuttin giving away allll my secrets!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a silent stealthy killer and will sneak up on you in your sleep. Better keep one eye open tonight...



Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world??? Dadgum, ya`ll settle down!



Finally, a voice of reasoning! 
Oh yeah, Nic?  Make sure Boneboy gets the pics to you that he took at my place today, juuust for you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Will you 2 quit discussin my ninjeemodestealthstawkinmoves, puhleese???  Ya'll ain't gonna give me a chance to do nuttin giving away allll my secrets!!!


 
I didn't give em' ALL away!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'll lend a hand!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't give em' ALL away!!!



close


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world??? Dadgum, ya`ll settle down!


 
Did ya' get the Yota that you tore all up down the road without any incidences?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't give em' ALL away!!!





Keebs said:


> close



Ohhhh BTW....thanks for that PM too Miguel


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya' get the Yota that you tore all up down the road without any incidences?





Yep. With nothin` bad happenin`. When we drug it in the shop parkin` lot, two cops were settin` there. They just grinned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhh BTW....thanks for that PM too Miguel


 
You're welcome.



Nicodemus said:


> Yep. With nothin` bad happenin`. When we drug it in the shop parkin` lot, two cops were settin` there. They just grinned.


 
Why in the world did y'all drag it to the Krispy Kreme??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok...gotta go for a while...Catch Y'all later


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why in the world did y'all drag it to the Krispy Kreme??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhh BTW....thanks for that PM too Miguel


 He's a mind reader too, didn't chaknow?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world did y'all drag it to the Krispy Kreme??






Jeff C. said:


> Ok...gotta go for a while...Catch Y'all later


Me too.................


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



You never said what you did to it in the first place.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


>



You spit my Wobbert-Woo  back out right now Yankee!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You spit my Wobbert-Woo  back out right now Yankee!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You spit my Wobbert-Woo  back out right now Yankee!



  He'll be out shortly .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You never said what you did to it in the first place.





Went to crank it up friday evenin`, and it went CLUNK, and that was it. Complete electrical system dead. No headlights, bells, nothin`. Hooked battery cables to new battery, still graveyard dead.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

my shoulder hurts.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> He'll be out shortly .



I'm ready   












The things I do for those I love.


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Her 'Bark' is much worse than her 'BITE'......



rekon she'd bite if I asked nicely


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> my shoulder hurts.



from what


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> from what



 Took a dive in the koi pond.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Took a dive in the koi pond.



oh yeah

















jus tryin to get ya banded


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oh yeah
> 
> jus tryin to get ya banded


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



oh well was tryin for


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oh well was tryin for



 you should have just said so.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

prishate it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



whew that quietened em rite up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, Bugsy!
Would you hunt out of this?
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=681073


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

For those who have met me...I posted on the last driveler that I have a picture that shows I am not a big guy and many of you did not believe me well here it is:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> For those who have met me...I posted on the last driveler that I have a picture that shows I am not a big guy and many of you did not believe me well here it is:



all you white guys look alike. 
Which one is you?


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> For those who have met me...I posted on the last driveler that I have a picture that shows I am not a big guy and many of you did not believe me well here it is:



Which one?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all you white guys look alike.
> Which one is you?



I am the short one ....Left to right
Big Bird, Mark Smith, Me, olcaptain

Big bird and the olcaptain or on GON,we took this yesterday at Wallace dam


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Which one?



It says for those who have met me ...J/K I be the short one


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

How tall are those other fellers, 5'7"?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> How tall are those other fellers, 5'7"?



I am 6ft 2 Mark and the captain are 6ft 7 Big Bird I am guess is 6ft 5

All I know is someone made a comment about the concrete holding up under the load


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

, Mike!
Yes, I recognized Ol'captain.
now that the mystery is solved, i think me and Woozer is gonna take a nap on the couch.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Wazzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuup!


Baking a cobbler with my blackberries I picked yesterday.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> , Mike!
> Yes, I recognized Ol'captain.
> now that the mystery is solved, i think me and Woozer is gonna take a nap on the couch.



I just think next time Miguel starts talking about Guido I will send him this...


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wazzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> 
> Baking a cobbler with my blackberries I picked yesterday.



Happy Father's Day!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wazzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> 
> Baking a cobbler with my blackberries I picked yesterday.



 hi


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hi



Hi


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



hey you


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey you



Hi Mike!  How are you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> For those who have met me...I posted on the last driveler that I have a picture that shows I am not a big guy and many of you did not believe me well here it is:



 ummmmmmmmmmmm........... nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wazzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> 
> Baking a cobbler with my blackberries I picked yesterday.



I got blueberries brought to me............... wish I had some homemade ice cream to put them on............


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi Mike!  How are you?



Doing good,had a great day with the olcaptain and his carpin crew yesterday...I posted the picture as I have proof that I am a small guy



Tuffdawg said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm........... nevermind



Hey now it says for those who have met me....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got blueberries brought to me............... wish I had some homemade ice cream to put them on............



 hi


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Doing good,had a great day with the olcaptain and his carpin crew yesterday...I posted the picture as I have proof that I am a small guy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now it says for those who have met me....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Be thankful I like you


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Be thankful I like you


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



You so crazy


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Be thankful I like you



That'll change once you get to know her...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That'll change once you get to know her...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hi



hi.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hi





Keebs said:


> hi.





OutFishHim said:


>





Howdy...


----------



## fishbait (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Bugsy!
> Would you hunt out of this?
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=681073



She's not speaking to you anymore.  





Keebs said:


> hi.




Hi Keebsalicious  











































Yes, I'm sitting in Fishbait's recliner with him and have taken over his computer while he watches a movie.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hi.



Keebs!



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Nick!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That'll change once you get to know her...



I was told the same thing about you...but I


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Hiya! 



fishbait said:


> She's not speaking to you anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dangit, thought I was finally gonna confab wiff my other heart-throb!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit, thought I was finally gonna confab wiff my other heart-throb!!



I really cant keep cleaning this screen off all day........... Dang keebs!!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was told the same thing about you...but I


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



 well hello


----------



## fishbait (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit, thought I was finally gonna confab wiff my other heart-throb!!



He only flirts in person. 

Guess I'll have to set you and him up in a two-man stand so yall can make googly-eyes at each other.    

We both wuvs ya.  

We just fight over who wuvs ya more.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I really cant keep cleaning this screen off all day........... Dang keebs!!!!!



 yw  




Hey bugsy, pinch his butt for me, k? thanx!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That'll change once you get to know her...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

fishbait said:


> He only flirts in person.
> 
> Guess I'll have to set you and him up in a two-man stand so yall can make googly-eyes at each other.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan to be worked out then, HHhmmmm???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


>



 what chu laughin at yankee?


----------



## fishbait (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He liked it.    





Keebs said:


> Sounds like a plan to be worked out then, HHhmmmm???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

fishbait said:


> She's not speaking to you anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey SistaBug!



jmfauver said:


> I was told the same thing about you...but I



Liar....



Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit, thought I was finally gonna confab wiff my other heart-throb!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what chu laughin at yankee?



Awwww.  Come here.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Awwww.  Come here.



good god man!!!!!  lemme breathe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

fishbait said:


> He liked it.


 I thought he would, it'd only been better if Mudro had'v delivered it  



OutFishHim said:


>


 they be a sneaky pair, eh?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Awwww.  Come here.




Good Gawd, cut that crap out.



Keebs said:


> I thought he would, it'd only been better if Mudro had'v delivered it
> 
> 
> they be a sneaky pair, eh?



How was your meeting yesterday?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Mornin Yall 

Hows Drivel Nation doin, this outstanding day?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Gawd, cut that crap out.
> 
> 
> 
> How was your meeting yesterday?



Oh man, had an ABSOLUTE BLAST!!!  Had supper cooked for us, never had much cajun cooking, but it was gooood, I gotta get the pics posted, glad you reminded me! 
Had another pop in visitor today too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hows Drivel Nation doin, this outstanding day?



Hellooooo sista!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hellooooo sista!



Mornin Sista 

Sounds like you had a rawkin weekend


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista
> 
> Sounds like you had a rawkin weekend



Big Time!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmm......



You are soooo not nice!! 
Man that looks good!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hows Drivel Nation doin, this outstanding day?



Hey Sista!



Keebs said:


> Oh man, had an ABSOLUTE BLAST!!!  Had supper cooked for us, never had much cajun cooking, but it was gooood, I gotta get the pics posted, glad you reminded me!
> Had another pop in visitor today too!



Nice!

I never had a chance to meet up with Bob before he came down..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmm......





Dadgum!!  That is forevemore fine right there!!!  


I`ve banned folks for less...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 it's soo k


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You are soooo not nice!!
> Man that looks good!!



Thank you!  Tastey too!



Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum!!  That is forevemore fine right there!!!
> 
> 
> I`ve banned folks for less...



Would you expect anything less?



Keebs said:


> it's soo k



If I can not get them to you for the gathering this week, I'm putting them in the mail!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> good god man!!!!!  lemme breathe!!!


Alrighty then!!






OutFishHim said:


> Good Gawd, cut that crap out.











SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Hows Drivel Nation doin, this outstanding day?



Hi!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Liar....



Liar!!!no that hurts,I mean who else brought you gifts at DOG?Now you hurt me feelings


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank you!  Tastey too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Make sure if you mail them to put them in either a box or padded envelope................ made THAT mistake before!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

yawn, smack , smack........
woozer had a bad dream and started "oof-ing". Can't sleep when paws keep slapping you in the face. 
Heather, that is a mighty fine looking pie you cooked up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

ok, got clouds headed this way, hoping for rain so I'm gonna go hay da hosses


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmm......


MeanieSista   




Keebs said:


> You are soooo not nice!!
> Man that looks good!!


Thats what I was thinkin 



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Sista!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum!!  That is forevemore fine right there!!!
> 
> 
> I`ve banned folks for less...


Hey Nick 


Resica said:


> Alrighty then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Res!  How you doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn, smack , smack........
> woozer had a bad dream and started "oof-ing". Can't sleep when paws keep slapping you in the face.
> Heather, that is a mighty fine looking pie you cooked up!



Mernin Wingman  

Sure don't sound like a peaceful way to wake up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

fishbait said:


> She's not speaking to you anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean no? Too tall or what? I thought it was perfect for a hawg killing hottie and a newby to sit in?


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> MeanieSista
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinkin
> ...



Pretty good thanks, and you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Wingman
> 
> Sure don't sound like a peaceful way to wake up



Hiya, Snowbabe!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Pretty good thanks, and you?


good here thanks  gettin coffee'd up to go work on the chicken coops  


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!


Heya Wingman.. you been able to get some rest?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Liar!!!no that hurts,I mean who else brought you gifts at DOG?Now you hurt me feelings



Awww.....I'm sorry!



rhbama3 said:


> yawn, smack , smack........
> woozer had a bad dream and started "oof-ing". Can't sleep when paws keep slapping you in the face.
> Heather, that is a mighty fine looking pie you cooked up!



Hey Robert!  Thanks!  There's more pictures on the cafe.....



Keebs said:


> ok, got clouds headed this way, hoping for rain so I'm gonna go hay da hosses



See ya sis!



Gonna run too.....the pool is calling me!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Awww.....I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun Sista


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Awww.....I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait up, the pool sounds better, I went out was gonna throw hay but shooot, it's way too hot, horses are grazing, it can wait! 
OFH saw the pics in the cafe'........... Good Job!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good here thanks  gettin coffee'd up to go work on the chicken coops
> 
> Heya Wingman.. you been able to get some rest?


Other than morning rounds and a 3am wake-up call Saturday night from an idjit nurse on night shift. Knock on wood, still flying under the radar.


OutFishHim said:


> Awww.....I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun getting all splishy splashy! 
Clouds are getting dark here.....


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .......................... I just witnessed rainbow sherbert exiting thru my nose. Not a pretty site. ..................



just the thought 



Keebs said:


> I'll take the green ones



green & rainbow makes blue.  YUM / NO YUM 



Nicodemus said:


> What in the world??? Dadgum, ya`ll settle down!



Way like the pic a yur work truck Nic.  Looks like ya get high ta me!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're welcome.
> Why in the world did y'all drag it to the Krispy Kreme??



Light could a been on. That the time for a hot one.




jmfauver said:


> For those who have met me...I posted on the last driveler that I have a picture that shows I am not a big guy and many of you did not believe me well here it is:



fine lookin pic jm. Course I'm thinkin yur the good lookin one.  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Bugsy!
> Would you hunt out of this?



too close fur comfort!  that a two man tree stand for s k i n n y ' s  



Keebs said:


> I got blueberries brought to me............... wish I had some homemade ice cream to put them on............



As long as it's not the rainbow sherbert exiting thru Tuffgirls nose.  




OutFishHim said:


> Mmmmmm......







Keebs said:


> it's soo k



Of course the briliance (soo k ) comes from you Keebs.  
you may not quote this in a sig line


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good here thanks  gettin coffee'd up to go work on the chicken coops



Good luck and stay cool!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what chu laughin at yankee?



Hey who's a yankee?  I'm purdy for sure he's gonna move down here next year sometime (and dad don't count as bean a yankee). Well maybe not too Georgia.  I'm thinkin Alabama, but could be wrong.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like you've got the massive multi-quoting down, OLAlabama. 
By the way, you better come up with an abbreviation for your name or we'll pick one for you. "Buttercup, pookie, and sugarbritches" is already taken.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like you've got the massive multi-quoting down, OLAlabama.
> By the way, you better come up with an abbreviation for your name or we'll pick one for you. "Buttercup, pookie, and sugarbritches" is already taken.



"Ola" sounds like he's getting ready to bullfight, so that wont work.......

bama boy just doesnt cut it...........

 Im at a loss.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Evenin ladies & gents.....


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you keebs.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin ladies & gents.....



woooooooottttttttt!!!! Hey yara  I need some clothing advice...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like you've got the massive multi-quoting down, OLAlabama.
> By the way, you better come up with an abbreviation for your name or we'll pick one for you. "Buttercup, pookie, and sugarbritches" is already taken.





Tuffdawg said:


> "Ola" sounds like he's getting ready to bullfight, so that wont work.......
> 
> bama boy just doesnt cut it...........
> 
> Im at a loss.


Hey Tuffy 



YaraG. said:


> Evenin ladies & gents.....


Evenin Yara! 


slip said:


> Thank you keebs.


Hey Slip!  

Gonna finally work on da chicken coop this evenin  Hopefully we can get 'er framed out


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> woooooooottttttttt!!!! Hey yara  I need some clothing advice...............



Don't start with me woman but since ya asked.... Short, black, tight, and leaves everything to the imagination.  In case I forgot to tell ya.... short!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> fine lookin pic jm. Course I'm thinkin yur the good lookin one.



I doubt that very strongly...Those guys made me feel like I had not seen them in about 20 yrs....Of course me being a middle child both my brothers are bigger then me so I felt right at home....Kid brothers wedding a few years ago


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't start with me woman but since ya asked.... Short, black, tight, and leaves everything to the imagination.  In case I forgot to tell ya.... short!



 got cha


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Tuffy
> 
> 
> Evenin Yara!
> ...



Heya Snowy.....


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like you've got the massive multi-quoting down, OLAlabama.
> By the way, you better come up with an abbreviation for your name or we'll pick one for you. "Buttercup, pookie, and sugarbritches" is already taken.



Keeb's kinda been workin w/ me. 

Now if'n yur real mad w/ me, you might think about callin me Obama,,, but I'd hate that, and usually kill what I hate.  Any other, i gess, be OK.


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Hey who's a yankee?  I'm purdy for sure he's gonna move down here next year sometime (and dad don't count as bean a yankee). Well maybe not too Georgia.  I'm thinkin Alabama, but could be wrong.


That would be me!! The" token" one!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Tuffy
> 
> 
> Evenin Yara!
> ...



awesome.

pics.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> That would be me!! The" token" one!!!!



 what cha token on?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Snowy.... tomorrow, dinner, same place as before? Maybe 7-8ish. Depends on depatarture time...

Miguel your invited to join as well...Longhorns at Banks Crossing...

If we hit traffic we may need to make it breakfast Tuesday..


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what cha token on?



Got me!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> woooooooottttttttt!!!! Hey yara  I need some clothing advice...............



Tater Sack?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Got me!!



 man...... that must be some good stuff. You forgot already .  when you get the munchies......... gimme a holler.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Tater Sack?



 I would wear NOTHING before I wear a tater sack. Dem things are itchy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what cha token on?



When Setember gets here, he'll be token on a football! 
Bama vs. Penn State in Tuscaloosa! I'm still hoping to be there that night!


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> When Setember gets here, he'll be token on a football!
> Bama vs. Penn State in Tuscaloosa! I'm still hoping to be there that night!


Keep it close!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heya Snowy.....


 Heya 


slip said:


> awesome.
> 
> pics.


Oh yes 


YaraG. said:


> Snowy.... tomorrow, dinner, same place as before? Maybe 7-8ish. Depends on depatarture time...
> 
> Miguel your invited to join as well...Longhorns at Banks Crossing...
> 
> If we hit traffic we may need to make it breakfast Tuesday..


Otay! noted!!!  IF it changes to breakfast, just holler


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what cha token on?



Question here is, why you curious bout what he's "token" on and what, pray tell, would _you_ know about said "_token_"?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Question here is, why you curious bout what he's "token" on and what, pray tell, would _you_ know about said "_token_"?



 Hi ya chuck.  I can never tell........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Question here is, why you curious bout what he's "token" on and what, pray tell, would _you_ know about said "_token_"?



  

Hi Chuckiepoo


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi ya chuck.  I can never tell........


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Snowy.... tomorrow, dinner, same place as before? Maybe 7-8ish. Depends on depatarture time...
> 
> Miguel your invited to join as well...Longhorns at Banks Crossing...
> 
> If we hit traffic we may need to make it breakfast Tuesday..



Longhorns at Banks Crossing?... (Miguel's invited - _think she just wants the good lookers_).  HEY, can a party crasher, crash in on y'all.  Be a bit of a drive, but could bring a bunch a roudy friends?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Longhorns at Banks Crossing?... (Miguel's invited - _think she just wants the good lookers_).  HEY, can a party crasher, crash in on y'all.  Be a bit of a drive, but could bring a bunch a roudy friends?



I don't know what part of Bama your in, but driving almost to Atlanta to eat dinner sounds brutal!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what part of Bama your in, but driving almost to Atlanta to eat dinner sounds brutal!



This is on the OTHER side of Atl .... bout 50 miles NE


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy Moley, da bottom done Fell OUT!! 




OlAlabama said:


> Of course the briliance (soo k ) comes from you Keebs.
> you may not quote this in a sig line


Well SNAP thought I'd have a new sig line! ~~~stomping off slipstyle~~ gawd! 



slip said:


> Thank you keebs.


Your welcome sweetie, enjoy!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi ya chuck.  I can never tell........




Can't merember maybe?



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Chuckiepoo



Hey der Snowy!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Bill MC, get in here & say your peace dude!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Can't merember maybe?
> Hey der Snowy!!



Hiya chuckiepoo, you keepin it skraight??


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> This is on the OTHER side of Atl .... bout 50 miles NE



That's a Commerce exit isn't it, 441/129. I know where that is!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebies!!

Baby I gots yo number!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> That's a Commerce exit isn't it, 441/129. I know where that is!!



Yup, just up from 129 bout 10 miles or so 

come on down


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebies!!
> 
> Baby I gots yo number!



Good Deal, Lucille!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Holy Moley, da bottom done Fell OUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocked.. well, go out n cool off 



chuckb7718 said:


> Can't merember maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey der Snowy!!


How you doin Chuckiepoo? 


Keebs said:


> Bill MC, get in here & say your peace dude!!


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well SNAP thought I'd have a new sig line! ~~~stomping off slipstyle~~ gawd!



why does everyone say that now?!
*tip toes out not at all "slip style"*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Shocked.. well, go out n cool off
> 
> 
> How you doin Chuckiepoo?


It was nice just as it started but man, it started coming down, letting up now, waiting for it to pass on & get'em up, hay'em & be done with it all for the night.
I think I scared Bill off, he's bad about coming in, reading & leaving!   I'm gonna have to have a talk wiff him at FPG!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what part of Bama your in, but driving almost to Atlanta to eat dinner sounds brutal!



wa was I thinkin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It was nice just as it started but man, it started coming down, letting up now, waiting for it to pass on & get'em up, hay'em & be done with it all for the night.
> I think I scared Bill off, he's bad about coming in, reading & leaving!   I'm gonna have to have a talk wiff him at FPG!



True... when its comin down in buckets.. tends to weigh on ya 

BILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! Come back and talk to us!! We don't bite!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

slip said:


> why does everyone say that now?!
> *tip toes out not at all "slip style"*



'cause you (and Ga'Belle) do it soooooo well (stomping out that is) and the day I see YOU tip toe anywhere, I'ma gonna call the bamblance, 'cause I know you're sick!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

ok time to hit da yard... yall enjoy


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> That's a Commerce exit isn't it, 441/129. I know where that is!!


Be right there. It's only about 700 miles!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> True... when its comin down in buckets.. tends to weigh on ya
> 
> BILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! Come back and talk to us!! *We don't bite*!!!



Not all of us..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok time to hit da yard... yall enjoy



I won't be far behind ya, so don't drop any boards on my tootsies!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Holy Moley, da bottom done Fell OUT!!


 
Quit hoggin all da rain down there. I'm dyin up here in the heat, need a little rain shower to cool it off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit hoggin all da rain down there. I'm dyin up here in the heat, need a little rain shower to cool it off.



Get Jeff to bring Jared to your house, he does a rain dance and it must've worked 'cause we haven't been getting any until today, it's allll been teasing & going around me! 
ok, gonna go do the feed chores............


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Shocked.. well, go out n cool off
> How you doin Chuckiepoo?



Peachy!! And you and yours?




Keebs said:


> 'cause you (and Ga'Belle) do it soooooo well (stomping out that is) and the day I see YOU tip toe anywhere, I'ma gonna call the bamblance, 'cause I know you're sick!!



Nawww! Them 2 wouldn't do that!!
By the way, where's 'Belle been?
For that matter.. Where's Southwoods been?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Evenin` folks. Windin` down to what`s been a real nice Fathers Day. The PMs, texts, and phone calls were appreciated. Hope all you fathers out there had a good day too. 

And Ladies, here`s to ya`ll too.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Windin` down to what`s been a real nice Fathers Day. The PMs, texts, and phone calls were appreciated. Hope all you fathers out there had a good day too.
> 
> And Ladies, here`s to ya`ll too.



 evenin


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Windin` down to what`s been a real nice Fathers Day. The PMs, texts, and phone calls were appreciated. Hope all you fathers out there had a good day too.
> 
> And Ladies, here`s to ya`ll too.



Evenin to you too, Nic.

Mine started out with the call from the eldest!
At the risk of "blowin up the page"...this was our day after Christmas!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Peachy!! And you and yours?
> 
> Nawww! Them 2 wouldn't do that!!
> By the way, where's 'Belle been?
> For that matter.. Where's Southwoods been?



Belle's been working non stop & Southwoods has some illness in her family she is helping with...(there's a thread in the prayer section, we all need to keep her in our prayers)....... I'll be seeing her Next Monday when I take Mama to the doc in Albany that Wander works for!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Windin` down to what`s been a real nice Fathers Day. The PMs, texts, and phone calls were appreciated. Hope all you fathers out there had a good day too.
> 
> And Ladies, here`s to ya`ll too.



Thank You Nic.....mine was lacking a little since my Wife and Daughter were out of town, but all in all I can't complain, considering that my Son and I were able to hook-up with some of the Fine Folks from here this week-end!!

I did receive a phone call with wishes from them both though

Happy Father's day to you and all others as well!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2010)

If anyone want to see me in extreme pain (Keebs) go visit my thread titled "Bring the pain, son".  I did it for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get Jeff to bring Jared to your house, he does a rain dance and it must've worked 'cause we haven't been getting any until today, it's allll been teasing & going around me!
> ok, gonna go do the feed chores............





Told ya it works!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

seared ahi tuna, sirloin with lobster/mushroom sauce, steamed veggies, and a baked tater.
Outback Steakhouse: I thank you!
Now for my great American chocolate chip factory cake!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> seared ahi tuna, sirloin with lobster/mushroom sauce, steamed veggies, and a baked tater.
> Outback Steakhouse: I thank you!
> Now for my great American chocolate chip factory cake!



Don't forget about your new Keurig single cup coffee maker.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Don't forget about your new Keurig single cup coffee maker.



He got one.     


Remind me to get some hot chocolate packs for it.


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He got one.
> 
> 
> Remind me to get some hot chocolate packs for it.


 Get some hot chocolate packs for it.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He got one.
> 
> 
> Remind me to get some hot chocolate packs for it.



I haven't decided if I want milk chocolate or white chocolate. I'll probably try both.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He got one.
> 
> 
> Remind me to get some hot chocolate packs for it.





Resica said:


> Get some hot chocolate packs for it.



looks like an awful large and complicated appliance just to make ONE cup of coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like an awful large and complicated appliance just to make ONE cup of coffee.





You`ll burn that thing up, much coffee as you drink!!  

Nice sigline!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Get some hot chocolate packs for it.




Uhm thanks     




Bubbette said:


> I haven't decided if I want milk chocolate or white chocolate. I'll probably try both.



I'll get the variety pack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll burn that thing up, much coffee as you drink!!
> 
> Nice sigline!



No kidding! Bubbettes in the kitchen banging, clanging, and pouring water. This sucker is gonna make you work for your coffee( or hot chocolate).


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like an awful large and complicated appliance just to make ONE cup of coffee.


You'll do fine, very easy.


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe you'd like just scalding hot water.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding! Bubbettes in the kitchen banging, clanging, and pouring water. This sucker is gonna make you work for your coffee( or hot chocolate).



The first time you set up anything there is more to do. I think you just might be able to drop the coffee pack into the machine and push the button. However, if you're not wearin' your helmet, you may get hurt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If anyone want to see me in extreme pain (Keebs) go visit my thread titled "Bring the pain, son".  I did it for your viewing pleasure.



You do this & don't put the link?? 

Ok, word from the neighbors, Fitzgerald got slammed, tree's on houses, couple of house fires, no power & traffic lights a no go (and in that town, idjits can't properly operate a 4 way stop!) so that is mahem, I'm sure!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The first time you set up anything there is more to do. I think you just might be able to drop the coffee pack into the machine and push the button. However, if you're not wearin' your helmet, you may get hurt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You do this & don't put the link??
> 
> Ok, word from the neighbors, Fitzgerald got slammed, tree's on houses, couple of house fires, no power & traffic lights a no go (and in that town, idjits can't properly operate a 4 way stop!) so that is mahem, I'm sure!!





Hate to hear that. Last time that happened, I spent the night over there. Now, I`m settin` here waitin` on the phone to ring...  

I do hope no one was injured.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hate to hear that. Last time that happened, I spent the night over there. Now, I`m settin` here waitin` on the phone to ring...
> 
> I do hope no one was injured.



I hope not too, Nic, let me know if you get called this way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope not too, Nic, let me know if you get called this way!





I will. Do you have any idea what time all this happened?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Maybe you'd like just scalding hot water.



grind coffee, dump in filter, pour water in reservoir and tada!! Mr. Coffee doesn't need a water filter, number dial, and all the little froo froo stuff. 
uh oh....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You do this & don't put the link??
> 
> Ok, word from the neighbors, Fitzgerald got slammed, tree's on houses, couple of house fires, no power & traffic lights a no go (and in that town, idjits can't properly operate a 4 way stop!) so that is mahem, I'm sure!!



Sky got dark and stayed dark all afternoon. I went to town to pick up wings and it was storming like crazy. Figured I'd see the same when I got back home..... NOT! 

We got another drizzle. Not even enough to disrupt my trained attack squirrels eating their corn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You do this & don't put the link??
> 
> Ok, word from the neighbors, Fitzgerald got slammed, tree's on houses, couple of house fires, no power & traffic lights a no go (and in that town, idjits can't properly operate a 4 way stop!) so that is mahem, I'm sure!!



oh, man.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I will. Do you have any idea what time all this happened?



Got the first text from the neighbor at 8:18.



SKILLET THROWING Contest on the Weather Channel!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sky got dark and stayed dark all afternoon. I went to town to pick up wings and it was storming like crazy. Figured I'd see the same when I got back home..... NOT!
> 
> We got another drizzle. Not even enough to disrupt my trained attack squirrels eating their corn.


didn't rain here enough to not cut grass............ 



rhbama3 said:


> oh, man.....



Wonder if it'll make Channel 10 news tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got the first text from the neighbor at 8:18.
> 
> 
> 
> SKILLET THROWING Contest on the Weather Channel!!




If I remember right, there is a 3 way feed into Fitzgerald. Since I haven`t been called yet, it must not have affected the transmission lines. Hope those distribution boys get the town back hot soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You do this & don't put the link??
> 
> Ok, word from the neighbors, Fitzgerald got slammed, tree's on houses, couple of house fires, no power & traffic lights a no go (and in that town, idjits can't properly operate a 4 way stop!) so that is mahem, I'm sure!!


 
I hope all of the roosters are ok!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> grind coffee, dump in filter, pour water in reservoir and tada!! Mr. Coffee doesn't need a water filter, number dial, and all the little froo froo stuff.
> uh oh....



Here I go buy a nice Father's Day present and all you can do is complain.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

im sad


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Drive by!

Called in to work


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sad



Why you sad?

Answer this then im off to work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Drive by!
> 
> Called in to work


 
I wish you'd hurry up and fix my AC...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Here I go buy a nice Father's Day present and all you can do is complain.



C'mon Bubette.  

Fishbait brought him shiny new bullets last night. You can't compete with that.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish you'd hurry up and fix my AC...



I will fix it when told to do so.

Put in a work order

Thats whats wrong with yall idjits,want things fixed,but dont submit proper paperwork.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I will fix it when told to do so.
> 
> Put in a work order
> 
> Thats whats wrong with yall idjits,want things fixed,but dont submit proper paperwork.


 
Oh I'm gonna put in a work order alright. If it isn't fixed by the time I get home from work tomorrow I'm gonna put in an order for Guido to go to work..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Why you sad?
> 
> Answer this then im off to work



my gf went to camp and now i cant talk to her


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I remember right, there is a 3 way feed into Fitzgerald. Since I haven`t been called yet, it must not have affected the transmission lines. Hope those distribution boys get the town back hot soon.


I hope so too, I can't do much at work, heck NOthing at work without my computer! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope all of the roosters are ok!!


 nuttin bothers them things! 



Bubbette said:


> Here I go buy a nice Father's Day present and all you can do is complain.


Here Bubbette  da ingrates!! 



Seth carter said:


> im sad


whut up, little dood? 



turtlebug said:


> C'mon Bubette.
> 
> Fishbait brought him shiny new bullets last night. You can't compete with that.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf went to camp and now i cant talk to her



Sorry Little Man,she will return.When she does so tell her how much you missed her.Heck even write her some letters while she is gone and save them for her.


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf went to camp and now i cant talk to her



Guinea Fowl?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I'm gonna put in a work order alright. If it isn't fixed by the time I get home from work tomorrow I'm gonna put in an order for Guido to go to work..



Home A/C or Truck?

Bring it to shop if its truck.If home A/C you will be on my waiting list


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2010)

Scared Woozer alert!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Home A/C or Truck?
> 
> Bring it to shop if its truck.If home A/C you will be on my waiting list


 
Home dingleberry, I told you it's been out since Wednesday.. Sheesh, did you use to work for Dell customer service or something??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Guinea Fowl?



watch your mouth u know wat i meen


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> watch your mouth u know wat i meen


Knot kwite shur. Wat doo u meen?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Knot kwite shur. Wat doo u meen?



go away


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home dingleberry, I told you it's been out since Wednesday.. Sheesh, did you use to work for Dell customer service or something??



Ummm...You sound like someone else

No,but I used a Dell computer once.

I gotta new compressor I was gonna put in mine.I bought a whole new system.Need it?

I can be down just as soon as Im done with this junk at work.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Evening
sweatingmexican
Tbug
and all others


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> woooooooottttttttt!!!! Hey yara  I need some clothing advice...............





Tuffdawg said:


> I would wear NOTHING



sounds like you took Jurzie advice to the max


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening
> sweatingmexican
> Tbug
> and all others



evening


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening
> sweatingmexican
> Tbug
> and all others



Howdy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening
> sweatingmexican
> Tbug
> and all others



Hey my B,B,& B Bro!!   How ya been???


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> C'mon Bubette.
> 
> Fishbait brought him shiny new bullets last night. You can't compete with that.



But he can't shoot the bullets if'n he aint had coffee. Problem is he's used to coffee that you can't stir - the spoon disintegrates.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf went to camp and now i cant talk to her


Did she know she was your GF? 


wickedjester said:


> Sorry Little Man,she will return.When she does so tell her how much you missed her.Heck even write her some letters while she is gone and save them for her.


Has that ever really worked? All i ever got was restraining orders. 


turtlebug said:


> Scared Woozer alert!


Is that why he's barking right now? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home dingleberry, I told you it's been out since Wednesday.. Sheesh, did you use to work for Dell customer service or something??



I hope WJ kept all his orthopedic rehab equipment. I got a feeling he'll be pimp walking again once Guido finishes with him.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home dingleberry, I told you it's been out since Wednesday.. Sheesh, did you use to work for Dell customer service or something??



Somehow....I feel Im being used


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2010)

Wonder what would happen if I told my wife to catch a Taxi home from the airport at 10:45 pm tonight


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did she know she was your GF?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Robert, that ain`t your painted toenails in that pic with the pup with whooped cream on its nose, is it?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> evening



You done anything stupid lately youngin



Resica said:


> Howdy



I'll take that turkey with a dash of coke



Keebs said:


> Hey my B,B,& B Bro!!   How ya been???



Been workin and workin out ran a five k yesterday and worked 12hrs I'm gettin to old for that stuff

and you


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did she know she was your GF?
> 
> Has that ever really worked? All i ever got was restraining orders.
> 
> ...



I dont know if it works or not.I should have tried it before now though and maybe I wouldnt have to date Peaches and Cream from the waffle house.


Ive gotta guy on his way to Miguels now for a/c repair.

I cant stand to be in pain from Guido anymore.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what would happen if I told my wife to catch a Taxi home from the airport at 10:45 pm tonight


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what would happen if I told my wife to catch a Taxi home from the airport at 10:45 pm tonight



Ya got a place to sleep tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what would happen if I told my wife to catch a Taxi home from the airport at 10:45 pm tonight



Lemme know how that works out for ya!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, that ain`t your painted toenails in that pic with the pup with whooped cream on its nose, is it?



Ssshhh! He don't want anyone to know.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Sooooooooooo framing was a bit optimisic 


Got the lumber ready to move though  Still got 2 pallets to slice up  kept gettin dizzy evertime I stood back up, so I called it quits 
This is how it started a few weeks ago


This is now 
(thats a 14ft trailer)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Been workin and workin out ran a five k yesterday and worked 12hrs I'm gettin to old for that stuff
> 
> and you



Well hat's off to ya for the 5K darlin'!! 
I had a GREAT weekend, had a couple of Woody bud's stop by for a visit   Even had supper cooked by one of them last night, I'll get the pics loaded tomorrow to show!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 20, 2010)

Night Yall

Going to work this time.

Miguel,have Guido on a chain or something when my guy gets there.

Seth,she will be home soon and im sure she misses you as well.

Robert,Keep beeper on in case my guy cant fix Miguels a/c.I will need you up my way for emergency removal of his foot from by Butt.

Keebs,Hope all is well your way weather wise.

All other drivelers,keep my seat warm.I will return soon I hope


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sooooooooooo framing was a bit optimisic
> 
> 
> Got the lumber ready to move though  Still got 2 pallets to slice up  kept gettin dizzy evertime I stood back up, so I called it quits
> ...




Wimp


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Ssshhh! He don't want anyone to know.


they sooo purtyyyy!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Sooooooooooo framing was a bit optimisic
> 
> 
> Got the lumber ready to move though  Still got 2 pallets to slice up  kept gettin dizzy evertime I stood back up, so I called it quits
> ...



 WOW, great job spitsista!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall
> 
> Going to work this time.
> 
> ...



seth wil kep yur sate werm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, that ain`t your painted toenails in that pic with the pup with whooped cream on its nose, is it?


Had to go back and look. Nope, not me. 


wickedjester said:


> I dont know if it works or not.I should have tried it before now though and maybe I wouldnt have to date Peaches and Cream from the waffle house.
> 
> 
> Ive gotta guy on his way to Miguels now for a/c repair.
> ...


Twitchy at the Huddle House said to tell you "Hi!" So, Hi!


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what would happen if I told my wife to catch a Taxi home from the airport at 10:45 pm tonight


 I'm sure she doesn't mind. Go ahead and go to bed. Just don't be surprised if you don't see her for a few days. (depends on how long the swelling takes to go down).


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Wimp


so what? 


Keebs said:


> they sooo purtyyyy!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, great job spitsista!!



Thanks Sista 

I had hoped to have more done... but, eh, I got all week  so no big rush


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall
> 
> Going to work this time.
> 
> ...



Done settled down now, take it eazy, WJ!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sooooooooooo framing was a bit optimisic
> 
> 
> Got the lumber ready to move though  Still got 2 pallets to slice up  kept gettin dizzy evertime I stood back up, so I called it quits
> ...



Sorry, Snowy. Exactly what is it ya'll are doing?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did she know she was your GF?



yer gone get it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Wimp


 Then go do it FOR her!!



SnowHunter said:


> so what?
> 
> 
> Thanks Sista
> ...



There ya go!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Snowy. Exactly what is it ya'll are doing?



Hey Wingman  Oh Keeper of the WonderDawg Woozer   

Tryin to get a chicken coop built outta the pallet scraps. Gonna use the trailer boards (They need replacing anyways) for framing, so we have to get the stuff loaded and moved while they're still bolted down


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You done anything stupid lately youngin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is getting 3rd degree burns from a pe3ice of pizza stupid


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then go do it FOR her!!
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go!!



Mebe I just won't call next time I'm in Dville


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then go do it FOR her!!
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go!!



Hush it woman



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman  Oh Keeper of the WonderDawg Woozer
> 
> Tryin to get a chicken coop built outta the pallet scraps. Gonna use the trailer boards (They need replacing anyways) for framing, so we have to get the stuff loaded and moved while they're still bolted down



Well that explains why you ain't finished the boat to take me fishing


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

got a facebook now I got something else to keep up with


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> is getting 3rd degree burns from a pe3ice of pizza stupid



Yes stupid


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mebe I just won't call next time I'm in Dville



That's one idea...................


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yes stupid



if im stupid yer stupider


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

What's goin on in here??? 

Hey Everyone!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yes stupid



what can you expect from a feller that dates a guinea


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> if im stupid yer stupider



That was original


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on in here???
> 
> Hey Everyone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> is getting 3rd degree burns from a pe3ice of pizza stupid



Do you know what a 3rd degree burn is? 
Okay, so how did you do it?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what can you expect from a feller that dates a guinea



Good point 

When your young you'll do anything


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what can you expect from a feller that dates a guinea



im gone hurt you


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on in here???
> 
> Hey Everyone!



Hey sista, did it get rough at ya'll's place???


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey southgeargiashortgirl
sgsg


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> if im stupid yer stupider





He ain`t the one that scorched all the hide off his mouth!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Hey Hankus! How are you doing?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t the one that scorched all the hide off his mouth!



touche'!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on in here???
> 
> Hey Everyone!



Hey, SGG!
Lets see:
Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista, did it get rough at ya'll's place???



It tried to, but it all went south of us. Heard it was pretty bad in town though. Lights out, limbs and stuff everywhere. Y'all okay out there?



baldfish said:


> Hey southgeargiashortgirl
> sgsg



Who says I'm short?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t the one that scorched all the hide off his mouth!







rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.



you the man Bamma even with painted toenails


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.



Thank you so much Robert!!! That saves me a lot of reading.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t the one that scorched all the hide off his mouth!



naa i think bbqboss has me beat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> you the man Bamma even with painted toenails



It's called a pedicure.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It tried to, but it all went south of us. Heard it was pretty bad in town though. Lights out, limbs and stuff everywhere. Y'all okay out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm short?



a rumor i heard
something like if you stepped off a curb it would rip the seat out of your britches


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, *I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day*, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.



Actually, it's the simplest coffee maker on earth. Drop in the pod with the coffee, close the top, push the button. But of course, he has to complain about it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im gone hurt you



done told ya in the last 2 drivels  I owe ya and its only jus begun


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.


Aaawww, I miss the D.D.!!!!!!!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It tried to, but it all went south of us. Heard it was pretty bad in town though. Lights out, limbs and stuff everywhere. Y'all okay out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm short?


Yeah, it went east of here too, like it was 'tween us & then south, got texts from the neighbors, they were in town when it hit. 



Seth carter said:


> naa i think bbqboss has me beat


At least he had pics!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Actually, it's the simplest coffee maker on earth. Drop in the pod with the coffee, close the top, push the button. But of course, he has to complain about it.



 Men, can't live wiff'em, can't live wiffout'em!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Hankus! How are you doing?



I b sotally tober so I goodish



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who says I'm short?



The grasshoppers


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> a rumor i heard
> something like if you stepped off a curb it would rip the seat out of your britches



  
So that's how all my pants have rips in them. 



Bubbette said:


> Actually, it's the simplest coffee maker on earth. Drop in the pod with the coffee, close the top, push the button. But of course, he has to complain about it.



Men!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoJGDC10lZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoJGDC10lZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hankus is drankin'



could this have anythin todo with my lack of operation skills on the blasted FB


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, it went east of here too, like it was 'tween us & then south, got texts from the neighbors, they were in town when it hit.



It was pretty neat here. Look out the front door and you'd see clear skies... look out the back door and you'd see black skies. 



Hankus said:


> I b sotally tober so I goodish
> 
> 
> 
> The grasshoppers



Why you sober? 

You speak grasshoppa?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hush it woman
> 
> 
> 
> Well that explains why you ain't finished the boat to take me fishing


Hush yo self  

 



Hankus said:


> got a facebook now I got something else to keep up with





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on in here???
> 
> Hey Everyone!


Hey SGGSista  Yall make it through the stormin alright?


rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.


WOOT A mini DD!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why you sober?



  must be low on alcohol 
I think I down a halfpint


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hush yo self
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not funny refer to post 472


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Snowy... storm didn't get us this time. 

Gotta go... Carter has awaken! Y'all have a good one.

Oh.... HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> could this have anythin todo with my lack of operation skills on the blasted FB



Dunno. I go to FB about once every two months accept a bunch of friend requests then leave. 
I did get an e-mail from FB today that i won $850, 000 pounds in an online lottery. I need to go give them all my bank info so they can deposit the money.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dunno. I go to FB about once every two months accept a bunch of friend requests then leave.
> I did get an e-mail from FB today that i won $850, 000 pounds in an online lottery. I need to go give them all my bank info so they can deposit the money.



wonder if I got it? if so rekon we can get em to send all their money to GA


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, just up from 129 bout 10 miles or so
> 
> come on down


Resica... ya can follow us if ya can keep up.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish you'd hurry up and fix my AC...


 Stinky, sweaty, mexican...mmmm....NOT!



Hankus said:


> sounds like you took Jurzie advice to the max


 and, and, and???



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's goin on in here???
> 
> Hey Everyone!


Hey sassy...



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, SGG!
> Lets see:
> Keebs neighborhood got tore up by a storm, I got a complicated coffee pot for Fathers Day, Miguel still has no AC, Snowbabe is workin' on a chicken coop, Hankus is drankin', Charlies wore out after a 5k run, and Seth tried to burn himself to death with pizza after his girlfriend left for camp.



Woohoo... super mini driveler!

Evenin folks....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2010)

I gotta call it a night. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon.
Have a good'un!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and, and, and???



nothing jus nothin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta call it a night. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon.
> Have a good'un!



 to ya bamer


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Resica... ya can follow us if ya can keep up.
> 
> Stinky, sweaty, mexican...mmmm....NOT!
> 
> ...


hey yara listen too the song i posted above


----------



## Resica (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Resica... ya can follow us if ya can keep up.


Thanks Yara but I go down 81 to 77 to 85, much nicer drive. I assume your goin down 95.
Have fun, be safe.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

resica said:


> thanks yara but i go down 81 to 77 to 85, much nicer drive. I assume your goin down 95.
> Have fun, be safe.



295, 95, 85


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yara listen too the song i posted above



it inhaled vigorously.........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not funny refer to post 472


Its still   



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy... storm didn't get us this time.
> 
> Gotta go... Carter has awaken! Y'all have a good one.
> 
> Oh.... HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!


Glad yall avoided it  


YaraG. said:


> Resica... ya can follow us if ya can keep up.
> 
> Stinky, sweaty, mexican...mmmm....NOT!
> 
> ...


Evenin Yara 



rhbama3 said:


> I gotta call it a night. 0515 is gonna get here way too soon.
> Have a good'un!


Night Wingman 



Lawdy, straight bleach sure has a way of singing the nose hairs


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Its still
> 
> 
> Glad yall avoided it
> ...



Bleach is bad for your hair..... don't do it snowy!!! Wax it baby wax it!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



That stuff will make ya fat!


----------



## Otis (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That stuff will make ya fat!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Otis said:


>









 ima gurl!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 20, 2010)

Time for bed.... night ya'll.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2010)

night drivlers


----------



## Otis (Jun 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ima gurl!!!!


 



I thought girls liked that.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 20, 2010)

Otis said:


> I thought girls liked that.


She's a Yankee, what do you expect.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night drivlers



told ya I'd getcha


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Its still



not if I caint find me bout half the time mus less any of yall


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2010)

Otis said:


> I thought girls liked that.



Jurzie liked it shes jus playin hard to get


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2010)

went all the way to westpoint to fish. didnt catch a dang thing. no place to fish hardly, then a guy gets his boat in the water but cant start it, sit infront of us for 30 mins and still cants start it......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bleach is bad for your hair..... don't do it snowy!!! Wax it baby wax it!!


  




slip said:


> went all the way to westpoint to fish. didnt catch a dang thing. no place to fish hardly, then a guy gets his boat in the water but cant start it, sit infront of us for 30 mins and still cants start it......



Dang Slip, that stinks


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang Slip, that stinks



nah, got to watch lightning in the clouds a few miles off, no thunder but it was like fireworks in the clouds


been a long day folks and the green light for some sleepy time has turned. yall take care.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

Came home Friday afternoon to find that our wireless router was dead!!.......Made a quick trip to Wally World to purchase a new wireless router.......Got it home, and only to find that our old Desktop was so old that it needed upgrades to install the new router!!

Well after a new router, and a new puter We are back online!!

Let the driveling resume!!

On a side note we went and picked about 2 bushels of corn Friday..........Today we put up 12 quarts of cut corn!!

Been a long busy day!!.......Time for bed!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Who's still up???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm here. Not for long though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

I hear ya......how are you Turkeypaw???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm good. 

Where's the night shift guys?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good.
> 
> Where's the night shift guys?



I don't know....I was wonderin' the same thing


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 21, 2010)

It's supposed to be 97 here tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> It's supposed to be 97 here tomorrow.



It's been unusually hot here also


----------



## J-son30223 (Jun 21, 2010)

97....thats a bit toasty.

I work in a 34 degree cooler.  If feels down right good in there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, got to watch lightning in the clouds a few miles off, no thunder but it was like fireworks in the clouds
> 
> 
> been a long day folks and the green light for some sleepy time has turned. yall take care.


Thats always a good time 

Good night! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Came home Friday afternoon to find that our wireless router was dead!!.......Made a quick trip to Wally World to purchase a new wireless router.......Got it home, and only to find that our old Desktop was so old that it needed upgrades to install the new router!!
> 
> Well after a new router, and a new puter We are back online!!
> 
> ...



Glad yall got all fixed up and back on!!!  missed yall  

Sounds like a good weekend  

Headed to bed here ourselves, nighty night Drivel Nation!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone awake?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Warm this morning?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Warm this morning?



naw he takin self portraits


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jurzie liked it shes jus playin hard to get


im already got.....


SnowHunter said:


> Dang Slip, that stinks


Thought you'd like that...


Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


That's "Daddys" line... what if I don't want to take my hands off snakey?!?!

Mornin drivelers..... south bound in a little.... no more info on how HOT it is darn it!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's "Daddys" line... what if I don't want to take my hands off snakey?!?!



Troy is really Earl Hickey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin y'all to the first day a Summer.  Y'all doin good I hope.

Suspose to be 97 here today too, w/ a 50/50 chance a boomers this afternoon.  Boom. Boom. Boom.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



HOQ. Been wonderin from a very early age. "I ain't got no coozie no more..." 

Does that mean somethin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> HOQ. Been wonderin from a very early age. "I ain't got no coozie no more..."
> 
> Does that mean somethin?





Yes it does!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> HOQ. Been wonderin from a very early age. "I ain't got no coozie no more..."
> 
> Does that mean somethin?



Please see the threads about quack's coozie and it travels around the world...Coozie even showed up at DOG II


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> HOQ. Been wonderin from a very early age. "I ain't got no coozie no more..."
> 
> Does that mean somethin?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543240

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=540957

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=470745

Enjoy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Troy is really Earl Hickey



u did not


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

*GOOD Morning Drivel Nation, How ya'll Is???*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Capt'n  - Quackster - Sullie - TPaw, how you boys doin???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin'!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'!



You got another count down going?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Good Morning!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got another count down going?



Yup.  Had to cancel the Florida trip .  Now we are headed to Folly Beach SC.  Gone in 20 days!......but I'll be coming back from this one.  South Carolina beaches just don't compare to Florida.  Looks like I'll have to wait about 5 years or so to let the oil get cleaned up and the local economy come back before I move down there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Capt'n  - Quackster - Sullie - TPaw, how you boys doin???



Hiya Keebzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!


Goooood Mornin Sista!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Yup.  Had to cancel the Florida trip .  Now we are headed to Folly Beach SC.  Gone in 20 days!......but I'll be coming back from this one.  South Carolina beaches just don't compare to Florida.  Looks like I'll have to wait about 5 years or so to let the oil get cleaned up and the local economy come back before I move down there.


I knew you couldn't go long without some kind of fishing trip!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebzzzzzzzz!!



Howudoindarlin'?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 21, 2010)

Helloooo Jacklegs... hope yall had a good weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> u did not



She made me I'm sorry 




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooo Jacklegs... hope yall had a good weekend


LEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  I had a Great Weekend, howboutyou?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!


You rollin?  The missus got in ok?? 



Hankus said:


>



 Dude!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> She made me I'm sorry



What up Hankus!!!



Keebs said:


> LEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  I had a Great Weekend, howboutyou??
> 
> 
> You rollin?  The missus got in ok??
> ...



Barely Yeah....I was only about 15 mins. late, Lawd was she glad to get home....not a great visit for her


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

checkin gon and fb fore I go to school how yall


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

I put Seth on my FB rekon how this idea will turn out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> checkin gon and fb fore I go to school how yall



Ahhhh ok....I reckon....just lookin' at all the stuff I got to do out in this HEAT, I ain't complainin though. Would like some rain, just not severe Thunderstorms!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll complain for ya it SUX


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I put Seth on my FB rekon how this idea will turn out?



Seth's 'ALRIGHT' in my book!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll complain for ya it SUX



Preciate it!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> LEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  I had a Great Weekend, howboutyou??



Oh yeah...real good weekend.  Worst part was cuttin grass...filled the mower up twice and still only half way done with the back yard


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Seth's 'ALRIGHT' in my book!!!



that boy aint all rite no matter how he speels it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin' peeps....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' peeps....



Mornin' there KEN-TUCKY!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' peeps....



howdy kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' there KEN-TUCKY!!!!



Anything good goin on in here???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck



Dang.... I hates Monday's   Mornin Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Anything good goin on in here???



nope been bout to quote myself since las nite


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope been bout to quote myself since las nite



12 people and I'm gonna do it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Hankus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barely Yeah....I was only about 15 mins. late, Lawd was she glad to get home....not a great visit for her


Aaaww, give her a hugg from me! 



bigox911 said:


> Oh yeah...real good weekend.  Worst part was cuttin grass...filled the mower up twice and still only half way done with the back yard


Need a bigger mower? 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' peeps....



TIiimmmaaaayyyyyy!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, Y'all have a good mornin'......just doing a drive-by while I wait......guess it is time for me to get to work. Holler at y'all later


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaaww, give her a hugg from me!
> 
> 
> Need a bigger mower?
> ...



Mornin PEACH BLOSSOM!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin...... just a quick drive by


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 12 people and I'm gonna do it



15 people and I did it again will this earn me the disfunctionality card I need for this thread


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, from now on I will either use my cell phone or make dang sure I take the office camera home on weekends - *just in case* but here's a couple pics from my GREAT weekend............. 
The first is me, Chief & his loveable big girl Maggie, the next is a "distorted" pic of the sumptuous meal he cooked, bar-b-q skrimp!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2010)

Imma just let that one go you two.... well we are off.... if you're on FB... keep up with my postings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Anything good goin on in here???



Not yet.....but I hear the storms are a brewin for later on this afternoon



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Dang.... I hates Monday's   Mornin Hankus



It's Monday



Hankus said:


> 12 people and I'm gonna do it



This I gotta see



Keebs said:


> Aaaww, give her a hugg from me!
> 
> 
> Need a bigger mower?
> ...



Shooot....I don't even think I got a Hug.....she was wayyyy too stressed!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well, Y'all have a good mornin'......just doing a drive-by while I wait......guess it is time for me to get to work. Holler at y'all later



Have a good one dude!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, from now on I will either use my cell phone or make dang sure I take the office camera home on weekends - *just in case* but here's a couple pics from my GREAT weekend.............
> The first is me, Chief & his loveable big girl Maggie, the next is a "distorted" pic of the sumptuous meal he cooked, bar-b-q skrimp!!



Dang.....I got a TINGLY feelin' lookin' at that

No pic of Jared?????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, i didnt leave any claw marks on the wall this morning. 

How yall doin?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> This I gotta see



I got distracted what was I gonna do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....I got a TINGLY feelin' lookin' at that
> 
> No pic of Jared?????



 I know!!  I JUST realized that!!   Ok, ya'll come on back again Sat., stop by & get Slip & we'll get more pics, how 'bout that??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i didnt leave any claw marks on the wall this morning.
> 
> How yall doin?



 That callls for some Nanners



Hankus said:


> I got distracted what was I gonna do



A MULTI-QUOTE


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That callls for some Nanners
> 
> 
> 
> A MULTI-QUOTE



Want me to bring some of that liquid lava down there for you to try this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know!!  I JUST realized that!!   Ok, ya'll come on back again Sat., stop by & get Slip & we'll get more pics, how 'bout that??



I got one that Bob sent me that he took....I'll post that and one I've got....is that OK???? He's got his hat on too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A MULTI-QUOTE



oops I messed it up


Oh well thats Keebs job anyway


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got one that Bob sent me that he took....I'll post that and one I've got....is that OK???? He's got his hat on too!!!


works for me!  (but you know you gotta bring my Jman back to see me!)



Hankus said:


> oops I messed it up
> 
> 
> Oh well thats Keebs job anyway



 notmyshobman!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> notmyshobman!





okay your calling


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Want me to bring some of that liquid lava down there for you to try this weekend?



No thanks....I like HOT, but not that NAPALM


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

see yall later if I don't I will


When yall see Tuffy tell her I said


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> okay your calling



gimme the number, who am I callin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oops I messed it up



  



Keebs said:


> works for me!  (but you know you gotta bring my Jman back to see me!)



You KNOW I will!!!! We had a GREAT time Keebs.....I told Teri I was gonna brang her too




PIC of *****Jman***** taken by our very own Boneboy!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> see yall later if I don't I will
> 
> 
> When yall see Tuffy tell her I said



Later Mr multi-Quote


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

Who is Jman?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that boy aint all rite no matter how he speels it


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who is Jman?



He's my Son.....he be STYLIN' for Bob in that pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Mornin all



Mornin dude!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You KNOW I will!!!! We had a GREAT time Keebs.....I told Teri I was gonna brang her too
> 
> PIC of *****Jman***** taken by our very own Boneboy!!!!


I love that hat, it does suit him to a *T*!!  I liked his bling he had on at my house!! 
Of course Miss Teri has to come too!!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Who is Jman?



One of the sweetest fellars I've ever met!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Reckon I'm gonna have to MQ myself here in a minute


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin dude!!!



WAZZZZZZZZUUUPPPP


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

STOP LURKIN QUACK HEAD!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I do have ONE good pic of the skrimp afterall!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He's my Son.....he be STYLIN' for Bob in that pic



Oh ok, gotcha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I love that hat, it does suit him to a *T*!!  I liked his bling he had on at my house!!
> Of course Miss Teri has to come too!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ANd I iz the OTHER one



Seth carter said:


> WAZZZZZZZZUUUPPPP



Wasup seth???? What you doin' all summer???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> ANd I iz the OTHER one
> 
> 
> 
> Wasup seth???? What you doin' all summer???



FISHING!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> ANd I iz the OTHER one
> 
> Wasup seth???? What you doin' all summer???



Like father, like son............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I do have ONE good pic of the skrimp afterall!!



That's some PURTY skrimps.....and to think I lost my connection for those beauties down in La., cause of that BP Spill


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

HEY KEEBS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> FISHING!!!!







Keebs said:


> Like father, like son............



I have to admit....He's much sweeter than me


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

by  yall


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's some PURTY skrimps.....and to think I lost my connection for those beauties down in La., cause of that BP Spill


They were goood!! 



Seth carter said:


> HEY KEEBS


Hey young'un, if you're gonna be outside, now's the time to do it, 'for it gets too hot, then get back in & hang with the workin stiff's! 



Jeff C. said:


> I have to admit....He's much sweeter than me


Sorry, I can't argue with you there!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> They were goood!!
> 
> 
> Hey young'un, if you're gonna be outside, now's the time to do it, 'for it gets too hot, then get back in & hang with the workin stiff's!
> ...



its already too hot out there


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

im terrorising the cats with those little poppers u by at the store that u just throw on the ground and they pop


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im terrorising the cats with those little poppers u by at the store that u just throw on the ground and they pop



HE'S A TERRORIST


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its already too hot out there


You shoulda done been out there!  That's the only way you're going to build a tolerance to it, it isn't going to do anything but get worse! 



Seth carter said:


> im terrorising the cats with those little poppers u by at the store that u just throw on the ground and they pop


laser lights are more fun! 



Hankus said:


> HE'S A TERRORIST


 *Duh* you just now figuring that out???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You shoulda done been out there!  That's the only way you're going to build a tolerance to it, it isn't going to do anything but get worse!
> 
> 
> laser lights are more fun!
> ...



ive got one of those too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I can't argue with you there!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HE'S A TERRORIST



alahlalalala






BOOM!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Duh* you just now figuring that out???



rekon I'm jus slow


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

byu yall ile be back later


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ive got one of those too


THOSE are fun!! 



Jeff C. said:


>


 I TOLD you I try my best to be honest with folks!!!  But I  you tooooo!!!!  



Hankus said:


> rekon I'm jus slow








 it'sok, you fit riiiiight in.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> byu yall ile be back later


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> it'sok, you fit riiiiight in.............



sure be sweet to me now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> byu yall ile be back later



Later Ahmed!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

got to go I think I need  but it has to wait til after school 






for I go this is fer TD


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 21, 2010)

The title of this thread drew me in like a moth to a flame!
Can't play long,tho - gotta job-hunt again!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Going to the pool...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I TOLD you I try my best to be honest with folks!!!  But I  you tooooo!!!!



I know....I wish I had half the Character and sweetness as that boy.....uhhhh.....young Man



OutFishHim said:


>



 <Hey there stranger>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> The title of this thread drew me in like a moth to a flame!
> Can't play long,tho - gotta job-hunt again!



Howdy Dave....Good Luck to ya!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going to the pool...................




OR.....I'm 'EASY' to catch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure be sweet to me now


 when have I been mean to you??? 



OutFishHim said:


>






crackerdave said:


> The title of this thread drew me in like a moth to a flame!
> Can't play long,tho - gotta job-hunt again!


Aaww Dave, something will come along!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Going to the pool...................


I want a creek like Quack has............... 



Jeff C. said:


> I know....I wish I had half the Character and sweetness as that boy.....uhhhh.....young Man
> 
> <Hey there stranger>



Yeah, you really gotta change that, he is a young man now! 
<I know I can be strange, but I not no stranger>


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks,y'all - buncha mighty fine folks here!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks,y'all - buncha mighty fine folks here!



Here if ya need me, Dave, got ya on my list & sayin a  for ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> when have I been mean to you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<not you, OFH>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang it....where some Dribbler's at???? I'm waitin for it to get a little 'WARMER' so's I can go to werk


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....where some Dribbler's at???? I'm waitin for it to get a little 'WARMER' so's I can go to werk


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

My dryer is making a funny noise......Sounds like there is a shoe in it....

And no, they're is not a shoe in it!

Where's my dryer man?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



What's fer Lunch???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Dear god, Nothing like getting puked on first thing in the morning by a 6 year old. Where the heck is matt at???? I know he wants to rub it in my face now..............


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

where's  everybody at i'm on vaction this week and i wanna drivel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My dryer is making a funny noise......Sounds like there is a shoe in it....
> 
> And no, they're is not a shoe in it!
> 
> Where's my dryer man?



Clothes line


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

tuffdawg said:


> dear god, nothing like getting puked on first thing in the morning by a 6 year old. Where the heck is matt at???? I know he wants to rub it in my face now..............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My dryer is making a funny noise......Sounds like there is a shoe in it....
> 
> And no, they're is not a shoe in it!
> 
> Where's my dryer man?



 well if you crazy women didnt put 100 lbs of wet clothes in a dryer expecting it to work properly, You wouldnt still keep having dryer issues. 


Just sayin...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, Nothing like getting puked on first thing in the morning by a 6 year old. Where the heck is matt at???? I know he wants to rub it in my face now..............







DAWGsfan2 said:


> where's  everybody at i'm on vaction this week and i wanna drivel.



Im bout dribbled out....been dribblin dang near to myself all mornin'


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 536202


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....where some Dribbler's at???? I'm waitin for it to get a little 'WARMER' so's I can go to werk



Dribblers?  Here ya go...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Im bout dribbled out....been dribblin dang near to myself all mornin'



ol man, hate when that happens...i might have to take my toys and go home.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well if you crazy women didnt put 100 lbs of wet clothes in a dryer expecting it to work properly, You wouldnt still keep having dryer issues.
> 
> 
> Just sayin...................



How do you know about my dryer issues?

I don't put 100 lbs, just a full load....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dribblers?  Here ya go...



 How you doin' Sulli!!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> ol man, hate when that happens...i might have to take my toys and go home.



Don't leave just yet....



OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about my dryer issues?
> 
> I don't put 100 lbs, just a full load....



We know more than you think we don't know


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about my dryer issues?
> 
> I don't put 100 lbs, just a full load....



hey ofh and anybody else


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Afternoon driveby!
Working me to death today, but i leave for New Orleans tomorrow. Cajun cuisine awaits me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon driveby!
> Working me to death today, but i leave for New Orleans tomorrow. Cajun cuisine awaits me!



WoooHooooo.....gonna be spensive though!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sad... Tanner is gone to Savannah until Wednesday.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin' Sulli!!!



Doin' good man!  Sitting here countin' down the time till I can head to the river and feed some steel to a certain LARGE fish of the striped variety that I have a score to settle with.  She ain't gonna straighten the hooks this time!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sad... Tanner is gone to Savannah until Wednesday.



u got us stll


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

Quack stop lurkin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> u got us stll



Thanks Seth. That's so sweet.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm still here jeff,whats up seth? enjoy ur trip bama dont eat too much gumbo haha.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Leapin' lizzards, it's a happy Monday perty people.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Quack stop lurkin



Don't pay Quack any attention. I think he is a Professional Lurker.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My dryer is making a funny noise......Sounds like there is a shoe in it....
> 
> And no, they're is not a shoe in it!
> 
> Where's my dryer man?


either a belt or the roller armthingamagig or a bearing maybe............ 



Jeff C. said:


> What's fer Lunch???


Turkey pot pie, FRESH corn on the cobb (thanks to baby sis) and sliced maters............... 



Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, Nothing like getting puked on first thing in the morning by a 6 year old. Where the heck is matt at???? I know he wants to rub it in my face now..............


 so glad I hadn't fixed my plate yet!!   Was it all the pencils he's been eating?? 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> where's  everybody at i'm on vaction this week and i wanna drivel.


I'zz here, I'zzz here!!!!!!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Clothes line






Tuffdawg said:


> well if you crazy women didnt put 100 lbs of wet clothes in a dryer expecting it to work properly, You wouldnt still keep having dryer issues.
> 
> 
> Just sayin...................


hhhmmmmmm................... has someone hacked Tuffy's account??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Im bout dribbled out....been dribblin dang near to myself all mornin'


you know you like talking to the voices in your head! 



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon driveby!
> Working me to death today, but i leave for New Orleans tomorrow. Cajun cuisine awaits me!


I know how to get Cajun cuisine without even having to travel!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sad... Tanner is gone to Savannah until Wednesday.



You need to post that clip you sent me!!  That was soooo C-U-T-E!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to post that clip you sent me!!  That was soooo C-U-T-E!!!



You tryin to get me banned?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We know more than you think we don't know



So why don't you come fix it? 



Seth carter said:


> hey ofh and anybody else




Hello Sc


rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon driveby!
> Working me to death today, but i leave for New Orleans tomorrow. Cajun cuisine awaits me!



Lucky!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sad... Tanner is gone to Savannah until Wednesday.



Hey Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Don't pay Quack any attention. I think he is a Professional Lurker.



Yeah...he Lurks and lurks and lurks.....And then he hits us with one of those 'GANGBUSTER' posts


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You tryin to get me banned?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, it's a happy Monday perty people.


Hey Craig!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You tryin to get me banned?



The one of Carter pulling up................ I didn't see/hear nuttin that'd get you banned.............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Doin' good man!  Sitting here countin' down the time till I can head to the river and feed some steel to a certain LARGE fish of the striped variety that I have a score to settle with.  She ain't gonna straighten the hooks this time!



 Yeah...I should've gone after the topwater schoolin' Bass this mornin"



DAWGsfan2 said:


> i'm still here jeff,whats up seth? enjoy ur trip bama dont eat too much gumbo haha.



Drivel away Buddy!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, it's a happy Monday perty people.



Hey HT!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus has a message for ya'll..............

He say's "HOWDY"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So why don't you come fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta POOL???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs, gonna be a warm one today. 


Keebs said:


> Hey Craig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The one of Carter pulling up................ I didn't see/hear nuttin that'd get you banned.............





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I should've gone after the topwater schoolin' Bass this mornin"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, hope your weekend was good, mine was busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus has a message for ya'll..............
> 
> He say's "HOWDY"!!



I better git my glasses....at first I thought that was a Guinea he was holdin' up

Tell Him Hi!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

No one has hacked my account, I just think all women are crazy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Top of da day to ya Heather and Karen. Hope ya'll a fun filled week ahead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs, gonna be a warm one today.
> 
> Hey Jeff, hope your weekend was good, mine was busy.



Lawd Yeah....mine was Great!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No one has hacked my account, I just think all women are crazy.


WoW man.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!



Hey You! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...he Lurks and lurks and lurks.....And then he hits us with one of those 'GANGBUSTER' posts







Seth carter said:


>



It's nothing. 



Keebs said:


> The one of Carter pulling up................ I didn't see/hear nuttin that'd get you banned.............



It was a joke!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd Yeah....mine was Great!!!


Yup, i did a river run, was fun. Then did a lot of cooking an eating. Most fun of all.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Top of da day to ya Heather and Karen. Hope ya'll a fun filled week ahead.



Hey Craig! I hope you have a good week too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey hey drivelers...just passing thru.  Had a good weekend in Valdosta and other locales!   Thanks again Keebs and Slip!   Good to see ya again Jeff...and Jared!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW man.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No one has hacked my account, I just think all women are crazy.


Oooooook then..............



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW man.


Uuuuhh, that's just it, she be a wimmins too........ 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey You!
> 
> It's nothing.
> It was a joke!!!



 DId you hear that?????????? Zooom, that plane done took off wiff out me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey drivelers...just passing thru.  Had a good weekend in Valdosta and other locales!   Thanks again Keebs and Slip!   Good to see ya again Jeff...and Jared!



 Hey Bob, thanks for stopping by, enjoyed it!!!  Next time for longer, k?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No one has hacked my account, I just think all women are crazy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig! I hope you have a good week too.


Thanks Karen.
Well,...work time is afore me. Have ta pack de ol' lunch box. Gotta crank'um yank an bank'um. Ya'll bees good naw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey drivelers...just passing thru.  Had a good weekend in Valdosta and other locales!   Thanks again Keebs and Slip!   Good to see ya again Jeff...and Jared!



Absolutely dude....anytime, anytime!!!! We need to Hook our Daughter's up


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You gotta POOL???



I have access to one...



hogtrap44 said:


> Top of da day to ya Heather and Karen. Hope ya'll a fun filled week ahead.



Hey Craig!



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW man.







boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey drivelers...just passing thru.  Had a good weekend in Valdosta and other locales!   Thanks again Keebs and Slip!   Good to see ya again Jeff...and Jared!



Hey Bob!



Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh, that's just it, she be a wimmins too........



Has anyone confirmed that's it's _really_ her?


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Has anyone confirmed that's it's _really_ her?


Now that you mention it........................ 



slip said:


> mornin folks.



Hey slip, your folks aren't too freaked out are they??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

numbers in route.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Has anyone confirmed that's it's _really_ her?















 ok, confirmed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Tuffy, I needed that!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey slip, your folks aren't too freaked out are they??



nahh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> numbers in route.



 received!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> nahh



you wouldn't lie to me would ya?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



Uhhhhh....slip....it's afternoon 

Hey Bud....wife liked those goody's I brought home


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you wouldn't lie to me would ya?



uh...

nahh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



You and slip's makin me sleepy...

Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....slip....it's afternoon
> 
> Hey Bud....wife liked those goody's I brought home



uh....my clock is off?


im glad!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

holy cow Nick can text fast for a mountain man.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You and slip's makin me sleepy...
> 
> Hey Snowy!!!


 

Hey Jeff 

Hows dat handsome young man doin? 


slip said:


> uh....my clock is off?
> 
> 
> im glad!




Hey Slip  

Im gettin da fig tree today, woohooo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow Nick can text fast for a mountain man.



That's Funny!!!! You can take a NAP waitin on me



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Hows dat handsome young man doin?
> 
> ...



Thanks....he's OK...comin down with sumpin, but I can tell it ain't too bad...he keeps comin and tellin me storms are comin. If he's up and payin attention to the weather and eatin'....he aight!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DId you hear that?????????? Zooom, that plane done took off wiff out me!



That's okay. You can catch the next one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

All right....I've been a dribblin 'Maniac' today....I better go sweat a little


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall


Hey sweetsista!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....slip....it's afternoon
> 
> Hey Bud....wife liked those goody's I brought home


YOU GOT DA GOODIES??????????????? 



slip said:


> uh...
> 
> nahh


MmmmHhhmmm, pm incoming! 



slip said:


> holy cow Nick can text fast for a mountain man.


yeah he can, can't he??? 



SnowHunter said:


> Im gettin da fig tree today, woohooo!!!


 One of mine is doing Great, the other I'm still having to baby.......... plant in the shade if you can and really keep them watered, this heat is murder on them! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's okay. You can catch the next one.



I'm working on the other  But I'm gonna give it my best shot!! 



Jeff C. said:


> All right....I've been a dribblin 'Maniac' today....I better go sweat a little



 you're as bad as slip!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

coming through...coming through, afternoon everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetsista!!
> 
> 
> YOU GOT DA GOODIES???????????????
> ...



Well...it's actually overcast and a little breezy here....if it weren't for da Hu'-mit-ty(Lou-zee-anna pron.), it wouldn't be too bad

Sun came back out as I was peckin'


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> coming through...coming through, afternoon everyone



 good afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> coming through...coming through, afternoon everyone



'Mon through...I know, Iknow....I'm still here, can't get motivated today. Fightin' off the remnants of a 'Cold'

Plus....I think my wife 'Spiked' my coffee this mornin....man I'm Flyin'


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....where some Dribbler's at???? I'm waitin for it to get a little 'WARMER' so's I can go to werk



Don't know if i'd be considered a drillber, but just came in from the heat.  Workin outside is fun, but comin in is more fun.  It warm enough now JC... go on to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Don't know if i'd be considered a drillber, but just came in from the heat.  Workin outside is fun, but comin in is more fun.  It warm enough now JC... go on to work.



You iz now!!! Yessir....gettin' just right...fixin' to go

No 'Thunder Boomers' over there yet???


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Slip. 
Doin OK today.  
Hot aint it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 'Mon through...I know, Iknow....I'm still here, can't get motivated today. Fightin' off the remnants of a 'Cold'
> 
> Plus....I think my wife 'Spiked' my coffee this mornin....man I'm Flyin'



Send some of that coffe my way.....startin to have an afternoon sinkin spell....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

.......can I replay yesterday over again, this time yesterday I was catching fish!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You iz now!!! Yessir....gettin' just right...fixin' to go
> 
> No 'Thunder Boomers' over there yet???



Well, that spot in the sky... the one that it never fails, you see it dark and the boomers r comin.  Y'all probly got a spot like that. It is gettin dark.  Thankful me - way too hot here!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Hey Slip.
> Doin OK today.
> Hot aint it!



yup, little warm.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 'Mon through...I know, Iknow....I'm still here, can't get motivated today. Fightin' off the remnants of a 'Cold'
> 
> Plus....I think my wife 'Spiked' my coffee this mornin....man I'm Flyin'



Teri musta caught the early Red Eye Special then...huh Jeff?     And that weren't no cold!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......can I replay yesterday over again, this time yesterday I was catching fish!!!



can I butt in?  Catchin fish!!!  To hot here today anyway.  Since 0930 this morning, It's been "ice cold" sweet tea time.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> can I butt in?  Catchin fish!!!  To hot here today anyway.  Since 0930 this morning, It's been "ice cold" sweet tea time.



Yep, my son hired a Charter boat and we went fishing in the Gulf yesterday....it was his Fathers Day gift for me


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Yep, my son hired a Charter boat and we went fishing in the Gulf yesterday....it was his Fathers Day gift for me



All right! Nice cool gulf breeze, and a free ride from yr son.  It great when your young uns give somethin back.  Good for you bluegrass.

Pond fishin in the sun would be my only option at the moment, so that be a NO THANKS!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Mr. Quack
Keepin Cool?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> All right! Nice cool gulf breeze, and a free ride from yr son.  It great when your young uns give somethin back.  Good for you bluegrass.
> 
> Pond fishin in the sun would be my only option at the moment, so that be a NO THANKS!



I'll take that to being stuck in an office any day!


Slip???  You ignoring me today???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Hey Mr. Quack
> Keepin Cool?



Yessir, me and a stray dog are both office bound today!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll take that to being stuck in an office any day!
> 
> 
> Slip???  You ignoring me today???



Least your in Air Con Keebs.  After workin all day this far in the good OlAlabama sunshine, it's just slap out tired time for this old dog.



Slips mostly ignorin me too


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Good thing about gettin older, (not that I don't work, even hard), is about this time a day I can say... NAP TIME!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll take that to being stuck in an office any day!
> 
> 
> Slip???  You ignoring me today???



nah neighbor came over to ask me to cut his grass.
let him in the back yard not knowing Koda was back there....opps.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, me and a stray dog are both office bound today!!


That stray still got your chair guarded?? 



OlAlabama said:


> Least your in Air Con Keebs.  After workin all day this far in the good OlAlabama sunshine, it's just slap out tired time for this old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Slips mostly ignorin me too


Yeah, you're right about that! 
He does that at times, young'uns now a days!  



OlAlabama said:


> Good thing about gettin older, (not that I don't work, even hard), is about this time a day I can say... NAP TIME!


I ain't "quiet" got that old yet, but then, the way I figure it, I can't retire until I'm like 76! 



slip said:


> nah neighbor came over to ask me to cut his grass.
> let him in the back yard not knowing Koda was back there....opps.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


no no its okay...mom is baking a loaf of bread to take over there when he gets back from the ER so maybe he wont be mad?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

that Koda sure has a nice bark to him!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> no no its okay...mom is baking a loaf of bread to take over there when he gets back from the ER so maybe he wont be mad?













boneboy96 said:


> that Koda sure has a nice bark to him!


Soooooo, you didn't pet him neither, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That stray still got your chair guarded??
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right about that!
> ...




One of my coworkers brought her a pillow and she's crashed almost under my feet!!  Pic sent!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I take that as a "yes" Quack................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I take that as a "yes" Quack................


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> that Koda sure has a nice bark to him!


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my coworkers brought her a pillow and she's crashed almost under my feet!!  Pic sent!



aww hope she dont have anything you might bring home to your dog


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2010)

Feeling hot hot hot!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my coworkers brought her a pillow and she's crashed almost under my feet!!  Pic sent!





Hooked On Quack said:


>







slip said:


> aww hope she dont have anything you might bring home to your dog



 That's what I've been concerned about with DoobieDoo!   Plan on getting him to the vet this week to be totally chk'd out by my own VetDoc!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> aww hope she dont have anything you might bring home to your dog



Like what??  Finally figured out she's somebodies  tracking hog dog, that's where the cuts came from.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Doncha just love your friends that tease you with pics like this?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Doncha just love your friends that tease you with pics like this?!?!



Heather??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all


Howdy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Like what??  Finally figured out she's somebodies  tracking hog dog, that's where the cuts came from.



He's right, Quack, could be anything............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heather??


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Feeling hot hot hot!!


yup. bout to go cut tha grass nekkid. nuttin but snake skin boots...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Like what??  Finally figured out she's somebodies  tracking hog dog, that's where the cuts came from.



worms, parasites, fleas, disease. i aint a vet but when we first got Koda from the shetler we learned a little about it...he had worms at the time.

i take it you never found the owner though? im sure someone is missing her


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Feeling hot hot hot!!



So you've made it to the Ga line, huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howdy!



Hiya Keebs


If that if Heather,I think a little visit with some ice water is in order!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> yup. bout to go cut tha grass nekkid. nuttin but snake skin boots...



TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs
> 
> 
> If that if Heather,I think a little visit with some ice water is in order!



I doubledogdareya! 
Why weren't you in the video from the fishing the other day???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I doubledogdareya!
> Why weren't you in the video from the fishing the other day???



Just pm the address......

I had already left...I was fishing here ( not even getting a bite) when I decided to drive over ( 90 miles)...I stayed about 2 hrs or so caught 1 fish ( drive by on BigBird)....Found out Big Bird comes my way for work sometimes decided to come home and start looking for some new toys...made me feel like I was 12 again,my brothers and I would fish all day for carp and loved it....

How ya like the new avatar....only picture that makes me look "average"


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just pm the address......
> 
> I had already left...I was fishing here ( not even getting a bite) when I decided to drive over ( 90 miles)...I stayed about 2 hrs or so caught 1 fish ( drive by on BigBird)....Found out Big Bird comes my way for work sometimes decided to come home and start looking for some new toys...made me feel like I was 12 again,my brothers and I would fish all day for carp and loved it....
> 
> How ya like the new avatar....only picture that makes me look "average"



Average?  You look down right "tiny"..................  lifesaver


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> yup. bout to go cut tha grass nekkid. nuttin but snake skin boots...
> 
> 
> worms, parasites, fleas, disease. i aint a vet but when we first got Koda from the shetler we learned a little about it...he had worms at the time.
> ...




How in the world could I carry something like that home to my dog??  I'm betting the owner is upset, she is a sweety!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Average?  You look down right "tiny"..................  lifesaver



I still outweighed 2 of them ....Those are funny,real funny...I even got my picture taken w/ maximus realximus....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I still outweighed 2 of them ....Those are funny,real funny...I even got my picture taken w/ maximus realximus....



Maximus looks like a "sport model" if there ever was one!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Maximus looks like a "sport model" if there ever was one!



He is a great dog,and he can find the shade fast....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He is a great dog,and he can find the shade fast....



smart dog


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> smart dog



Especially in this heat!!!!real smart dog


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Whew! What a day!
Tomorrow is even worse! lots of heart and orthopedics on the schedule.












Hate it for them!
I figure this time tomorrow i'll be on I-10 somewhere between Pensacola and Mobile heading to New Orleans. Seafood may be iffy there, but the crawfish oughta be plentiful! May have to find Matty some hot sauce down there. I've had some that will nearly kill you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

nap time!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew! What a day!
> Tomorrow is even worse! lots of heart and orthopedics on the schedule.
> 
> 
> ...



take pics man!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew! What a day!
> Tomorrow is even worse! lots of heart and orthopedics on the schedule.
> 
> Hate it for them!
> I figure this time tomorrow i'll be on I-10 somewhere between Pensacola and Mobile heading to New Orleans. Seafood may be iffy there, but the crawfish oughta be plentiful! May have to find Matty some hot sauce down there. I've had some that will nearly kill you!





slip said:


> take pics man!



 ya beat me to it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Soooooo, you didn't pet him neither, huh?



Well I had my hands full of Rhode Island Reds, Silkies, and a few other varieties whose names escape me.   Koda was actually pretty kewl though.  He came up and sniffed me up and down a few times...didn't take any chunks outta my legs or anything.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I had my hands full of Rhode Island Reds, Silkies, and a few other varieties whose names escape me.   Koda was actually pretty kewl though.  He came up and sniffed me up and down a few times...didn't take any chunks outta my legs or anything.



Nanner peelin would do the same thing.  and you think thats kewl?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I had my hands full of Rhode Island Reds, Silkies, and a few other varieties whose names escape me.   Koda was actually pretty kewl though.  He came up and sniffed me up and down a few times...didn't take any chunks outta my legs or anything.


But was his bark as ferocious as Doobie's??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tuffdawg said:


> Nanner peelin would do the same thing.  and you think thats kewl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> take pics man!



From what I've heard Bama...you should be all right, I think they are labeling the seafood as to where it was actually harvested. Be careful, there is still  riff raff, despite the fact Katrina thinned it out somewhat. Watch your wallet!!!

Have a good time though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Teri musta caught the early Red Eye Special then...huh Jeff?     And that weren't no cold!



She got lucky Bob....there was another flight out of Bloomington,Ill. that was an hour behind schedule, she was able to make it there (1 hr away) and catch it non-stop to ATL, rather than fly through Detroit with a 4 hr layover

Well.... a combination of a Cold and a good time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Broke a good sweat....and now I'm enjoyin' an 'Ice Cold' Beverage


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Broke a good sweat....and now I'm enjoyin' an 'Ice Cold' Beverage



Jman feeling better too???


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all



pic to ava.  You look good smaller jm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Doncha just love your friends that tease you with pics like this?!?!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heather??



I knew I shoulda went and fixed her dryer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I shoulda went and fixed her dryer






I'm outta here..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta here..................



Bye...don't leave me Hangin all nite!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Jman feeling better too???



Yes Ma'am!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

On the phone the with Ol' Red....he says hello.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She got lucky Bob....there was another flight out of Bloomington,Ill. that was an hour behind schedule, she was able to make it there (1 hr away) and catch it non-stop to ATL, rather than fly through Detroit with a 4 hr layover
> 
> Well.... a combination of a Cold and a good time



   She lucked out big time then!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nanner peelin would do the same thing.  and you think thats kewl?



well it's kewl in that Koda will actually listen to ya and do as he's told!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> On the phone the with Ol' Red....he says hello.....


 
Desperate??? 

Tell that troublemaker I said Roll Tide...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Desperate???
> 
> Tell that troublemaker I said Roll Tide...



Who?  Me or him?

Roll Tide around the bowl and down the hole...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey yall


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey yall



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well it's kewl in that Koda will actually listen to ya and do as he's told!



No I meant the sniffing part.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Hellooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey yall



What up dude???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> On the phone the with Ol' Red....he says hello.....



He wanted to do lunch today but i was tied up at work. 

The thunder boomers are here......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 21, 2010)

Afternoon folks...   


In case ya'll have not noticed yet......


It's Still HOT outside....  Just thought I'd let ya mnow


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

getting a jump on the evening rush.howdy folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who? Me or him?
> 
> Roll Tide around the bowl and down the hole...


 
So you were talkin to that idjit..... I'll fix him on Friday..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> 
> In case ya'll have not noticed yet......
> ...


 
Oh I noticed all right,,,,,,,,,but at least it's not hot inside anymore..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No one has hacked my account, I just think all women are crazy.



amen




Jeff C. said:


> Broke a good sweat....and now I'm enjoyin' an 'Ice Cold' Beverage



If ya still at it


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I noticed all right,,,,,,,,,but at least it's not hot inside anymore..



Alright then.    I am hoping my A/C holds out.  Even with a brother and 3 friends that does a/c work, it's on it's last leg....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I noticed all right,,,,,,,,,but at least it's not hot inside anymore..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I noticed all right,,,,,,,,,but at least it's not hot inside anymore..







Hankus said:


> amen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright then.    I am hoping my A/C holds out.  Even with a brother and 3 friends that does a/c work, it's on it's last leg....



Wally World.  
Fans... 
Fans...... 
Fans........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No I meant the sniffing part.


well yah...it's kewl he just sniffed and didn't commence to biting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang...what's up with these AC's....mine went out in my truck. $1100.00-$1400.00 to replace


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...what's up with these AC's....mine went out in my truck. $1100.00-$1400.00 to replace



only one I own with A/C is blowed up


----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> On the phone the with Ol' Red....he says hello.....



Tell him....... We are Penn State!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

BBD


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...what's up with these AC's....mine went out in my truck. $1100.00-$1400.00 to replace



 dannnnnng


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 21, 2010)

Any a y'all got the feelin that this is gonna be a Summer for the record books?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Resica said:


> Tell him....... We are Penn State!!!



Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? is a Dawg fan. I don't think he knows what a Nittany is and prolly doesn't care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Any a y'all got the feelin that this is gonna be a Summer for the record books?


 
Nope, just early summer pattern, it'll shake loose here in a few weeks..



rhbama3 said:


> Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? is a Dawg fan. I don't think he knows what a Nittany is and prolly doesn't care.


 
Well, Red's kind of a Nitwit, so wouldn't he be able to associate with the word Nittany??


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just early summer pattern, it'll shake loose here in a few weeks..



man i hope yer right.

what about this winter, think it'll be a crazy one again?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? is a Dawg fan. I don't think he knows what a Nittany is and prolly doesn't care.


Trust me, he knows. He made it perfectly clear how much he cares.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


whats up, Fitzbeccaville-babe? 


Resica said:


> Trust me, he knows.


Trust you? I don't think so, Tim.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man i hope yer right.
> 
> what about this winter, think it'll be a crazy one again?


 
I'll let you know in about 6 months...



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
Heyyyyy Doodlebug..



Resica said:


> Trust me, he knows. He made it perfectly clear how much he cares.


 
NOT RED !!!!! He's so quiet and shy!!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whats up, Fitzbeccaville-babe?
> 
> Trust you? I don't think so, Tim.....


Who's Tim!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



here another


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whats up, Fitzbeccaville-babe?



Hey! Nothing much... BORED!!! What you doin?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyy Doodlebug..



Heyyyyyyyyy Noggin!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> here another



Hey Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Hankus!



thankye fer d beverage


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

all the crap I catch from certain idgits here on the campfire, and I dont get ill or anything at all. But it never fails, some weirdo is gonna light a fire under my tail and get me all worked up in the dog section.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Resica said:


> Who's Tim!


Tim "the tool man" Taylor from the show Home Improvement. "I don't think so, Tim." was Al's catchphrase. Never mind. It was funnier in my head. 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! Nothing much... BORED!!! What you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyy Noggin!



Waiting on the storms to pass and then i might go shopping. I'd like to get a couple of new Guy Harvey t-shirts for the trip. Maybe new tennis shoes too.


----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> all the crap I catch from certain idgits here on the campfire, and I dont get ill or anything at all. But it never fails, some weirdo is gonna light a fire under my tail and get me all worked up in the dog section.


Woof Woof!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tim "the tool man" Taylor from the show Home Improvement. "I don't think so, Tim." was Al's catchphrase. Never mind. It was funnier in my head.



I remember now. Sorry to ruin your moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tim "the tool man" Taylor from the show Home Improvement. "I don't think so, Tim." was Al's catchphrase. Never mind. It was funnier in my head.
> 
> 
> Waiting on the storms to pass and then i might go shopping. I'd like to get a couple of new Guy Harvey t-shirts for the trip. Maybe new tennis shoes too.




You might wanna get 'Runnin' shoes instead....I'm just sayin'


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

Geez!!!
Whatchall stirrin up now???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> all the crap I catch from certain idgits here on the campfire, and I dont get ill or anything at all. But it never fails, some weirdo is gonna light a fire under my tail and get me all worked up in the dog section.



oh lawd, i'm prolly gonna regret this but Hunny:
Charcoal is awesome for ingested poison. However, snake venom is a neuro toxin and travels in the bloodstream. Its not my area of expertise so i don't know much about charcoal and canines, but if a vet told you it certainly wouldn't hurt and may help, then thats good enough for me. I'm not sure the guy you refer to was actually thinking you were trying to say charcoal INSTEAD of a vet.
Wuv ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Resica said:


> I remember now. Sorry to ruin your moment.



too late. I'll be okay.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, i'm prolly gonna regret this but Hunny:
> Charcoal is awesome for ingested poison. However, snake venom is a neuro toxin and travels in the bloodstream. Its not my area of expertise so i don't know much about charcoal and canines, but if a vet told you it certainly wouldn't hurt and may help, then thats good enough for me. I'm not sure the guy you refer to was actually thinking you were trying to say charcoal INSTEAD of a vet.
> Wuv ya!


I love you too.  Because the bite was in the mouth and the bite was open, the charcoal UNTIL the vet (  ) actually saved the dog. But some people dont read everything they need to read and just love to jump on folks.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on the storms to pass and then i might go shopping. I'd like to get a couple of new Guy Harvey t-shirts for the trip. Maybe new tennis shoes too.



It all sounds like fun... except the storms part. I wish I could go shopping. 



Jeff C. said:


>



Need a push?



chuckb7718 said:


> Geez!!!
> Whatchall stirrin up now???



Hey Chuck!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Geez!!!
> Whatchall stirrin up now???



Nuttin honey! somebody reminded me of the ignore feature.  Since I am on plenty of others, figured it was time I use it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love you too.  Because the bite was in the mouth and the bite was open, the charcoal UNTIL the vet (  ) actually saved the dog. But some people dont read everything they need to read and just love to jump on folks.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It all sounds like fun... except the storms part. I wish I could go shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all right, thunder is leaving. I'm going shoe shopping!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nuttin honey! somebody reminded me of the ignore feature.  Since I am on plenty of others, figured it was time I use it.



I read that thread. Was gonna suggest you ignore him.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I read that thread. Was gonna suggest you ignore him.



 ya I agree. The " Dont threaten me in pulic...." remark sorta made me realize that...................... This could be a youngin .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy Noggin!


 
Y'all gonna be at Blackbeards on Friday??? I just talked to Rosie Perez,,,,,errrr,,,,,I mean Yara and she's excited about biting,,,,,,,,dangit,,,,,I mean meeting everyone...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all gonna be at Blackbeards on Friday??? I just talked to Rosie Perez,,,,,errrr,,,,,I mean Yara and she's excited about biting,,,,,,,,dangit,,,,,I mean meeting everyone...



  
One weekend too early!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya I agree. The " Dont threaten me in pulic...." remark sorta made me realize that...................... This could be a youngin .



I haven't seen that one yet.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all gonna be at Blackbeards on Friday??? I just talked to Rosie Perez,,,,,errrr,,,,,I mean Yara and she's excited about biting,,,,,,,,dangit,,,,,I mean meeting everyone...



I talked to them earlier... Don't know if we will make it. Doug is supposed to work that night and like I told them... I ain't drivin all the way to Albany by myself, with 2 kids, in the dark.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin Folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> One weekend too early!


 
Dangit bro', you're gonna miss it. That gal is a hoot. Poor thing is sick as a dog right now though. I hope she kicks it before friday get's here.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all gonna be at Blackbeards on Friday??? I just talked to Rosie Perez,,,,,errrr,,,,,I mean Yara and she's excited about biting,,,,,,,,dangit,,,,,I mean meeting everyone...



wish i was gonna be up that way this weekend.i'd like to meet ol girl(yara,she's a hoot).anyrate yall have fun.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya I agree. The " Dont threaten me in pulic...." remark sorta made me realize that...................... This could be a youngin .



send me the link...I might have to introduce myself to the "gentlemen"....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> ... I ain't drivin all the way to Albany by myself, with 2 kids, in the dark.


 Well dangit, let the kids out of the closet and they won't be in the dark!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> One weekend too early!



One weekend too late!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well dangit, let the kids out of the closet and they won't be in the dark!!!



But it's quiet....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



 why did you never show with my beer!!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well dangit, let the kids out of the closet and they won't be in the dark!!!



for real girl quit bein mean to them baybay's


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks.



Hey!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> One weekend too late!


 
You're highly mobile and you know it!! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 
Already??



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But it's quiet....


 
That's what Doug says when he locks you in there...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> for real girl quit bein mean to them baybay's



They like it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> why did you never show with my beer!!!!!!!



I did and I even brought your shoes back


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya I agree. The " Dont threaten me in pulic...." remark sorta made me realize that...................... This could be a youngin .



Found your thread....When are some folks gonna learn to read.....btw he is almost 39,been a member since roughly 11/05 and only has 150 posts,I call  on him


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what Doug says when he locks you in there...



I know... I talk way too much.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I did and I even brought your shoes back



 crap. What the heck did you slip in on me?????


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They like it



in that case......carry on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks.



Freshyyyy!!! Mornin'!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap. What the heck did you slip in on me?????



I'll never tell but the crab legs were good weren't they


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap. What the heck did you slip in on me?????



huh?   What the heck did you slip in ON me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Geez!!!
> Whatchall stirrin up now???




What ya say chuckb???


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks.



whats up my hillsborogh brother!.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> huh?   What the heck did you slip in ON me?


 I didnt do anything to you. 



Workin2Hunt said:


> I'll never tell but the crab legs were good weren't they


 crap I cant remember.  I remember butter............ Then .................. I draw a blank now. 



jmfauver said:


> Found your thread....When are some folks gonna learn to read.....btw he is almost 39,been a member since roughly 11/05 and only has 150 posts,I call  on him



 i agree.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Miguel,can Guido come out and play I got some new friends to introduce him to...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Miguel,can Guido come out and play I got some new friends to introduce him to...


 
For a price..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For a price..





My friends in my avatar....What ya think?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap I cant remember.  I remember butter............ Then .................. I draw a blank now.



Mmmmmmm butter


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mmmmmmm butter



 No you didnt.................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> No you didnt.................



Uhhhh yeah, what good is a little legs without butter


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Uhhhh yeah, what good is a little legs without butter



True, they slide down much easier when they are covered in butter. When ya bringin the next batch?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mmmmmmm butter



melted or stick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> huh?   What the heck did you slip in ON me?



 what did you slip in on me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> True, they slide down much easier when they are covered in butter. When ya bringin the next batch?????



How true...on my way now you know I know where to get em


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> melted or stick?



Melted of course you cant dip legs in a stick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Melted of course you cant dip legs in a stick



...idiot...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...idiot...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

wow.........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



 honey your gonna have to buy stock in that stuff.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> wow.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff...don't look down!   That's the Flint River and it's rising and moving fast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeff...don't look down!   That's the Flint River and it's rising and moving fast!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> wow.........


Wasn't me, I didn't do it, I swear 




Tuffdawg said:


> honey your gonna have to buy stock in that stuff.


 least it aint very fattening 


Jeff C. said:


>


Hey Jeff  Looks like yall had some fun testin yer balance? 


boneboy96 said:


> Jeff...don't look down!   That's the Flint River and it's rising and moving fast!


 

Hey Bob


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



What? 



SnowHunter said:


> Wasn't me, I didn't do it, I swear



Sounds pretty guilty to me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...idiot...



yessir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Evenin`...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty guilty to me...


I'm innocent I tell ya...  



rhbama3 said:


> yessir?


Evenin Wingman  have some seafood for me while yer in NO!!!  


Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`...



Evenin Nick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wasn't me, I didn't do it, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob put some kind of 'VOODOO' on me and made me say "Hey y'all....watch this"




Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`...



Evenin' Nic....Nite Nic


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bob put some kind of 'VOODOO' on me and made me say "Hey y'all....watch this"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Looks like fun


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`...



Hey!!!



SnowHunter said:


> I'm innocent I tell ya...



Okay... you sweet talked me. I believe you


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:
			
		

> Okay... you sweet talked me. I believe you



wooohooo another convert  

Ohh did I tell ya I got an idea for a quilt? Yanno all the kids shirts with sayins and such on em? I'm gonna save em, and use em for pieces in a quilt  Gonna take a while to get enough though


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

I`m here, just one eye half open and the other`n half shut. Just relaxin`... I would take a glass of sweet tea if it wern`t no trouble...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yessir?





Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`...





Well if it ain't my 2 favorite Pookies, regular Pooky and Grumpy Pooky!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if it ain't my 2 favorite Pookies, regular Pooky and Grumpy Pooky!!





Howdy Brother Quack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wooohooo another convert
> 
> Ohh did I tell ya I got an idea for a quilt? Yanno all the kids shirts with sayins and such on em? I'm gonna save em, and use em for pieces in a quilt  Gonna take a while to get enough though


 
That's gonna be one muddy quilt..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wooohooo another convert
> 
> Ohh did I tell ya I got an idea for a quilt? Yanno all the kids shirts with sayins and such on em? I'm gonna save em, and use em for pieces in a quilt  Gonna take a while to get enough though



That sounds cool. I've been thinking about doing one for Tanner in his baseball shirts. Got 2.... MANY more to go. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just one eye half open and the other`n half shut. Just relaxin`... I would take a glass of sweet tea if it wern`t no trouble...



With ice?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just one eye half open and the other`n half shut. Just relaxin`... I would take a glass of sweet tea if it wern`t no trouble...


Comin right up Nick 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if it ain't my 2 favorite Pookies, regular Pooky and Grumpy Pooky!!


fine, ignore me 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's gonna be one muddy quilt..



I know


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That sounds cool. I've been thinking about doing one for Tanner in his baseball shirts. Got 2.... MANY more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> With ice?





If it ain`t no trouble..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm innocent I tell ya...
> 
> 
> Evenin Wingman  have some seafood for me while yer in NO!!!
> ...



Hiya, Snowbabe!
I plan to eat crawfish every way i find it, and then hit the good stuff at a nice restaurant or two!
The meeting ends early Saturday, so hopefully i can find some seafood arkets on the way home. My seafood section of my freezer is mighty slim right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wooohooo another convert
> 
> Ohh did I tell ya I got an idea for a quilt? Yanno all the kids shirts with sayins and such on em? I'm gonna save em, and use em for pieces in a quilt  Gonna take a while to get enough though



Sponge Bob Square Pants quilt!!  Yeahhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> I plan to eat crawfish every way i find it, and then hit the good stuff at a nice restaurant or two!
> The meeting ends early Saturday, so hopefully i can find some seafood arkets on the way home. My seafood section of my freezer is mighty slim right now.


ohhhh you makin me hawngry *drooling*  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sponge Bob Square Pants quilt!!  Yeahhhhhhhhh!!



 No, we're past Sponge Bob


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If it ain`t no trouble..



No problem at all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Comin right up Nick





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No problem at all.





You Ladies are too kind...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Comin right up Nick
> 
> fine, ignore me
> 
> ...




I  youuuuuuuuuuuu!!




SnowHunter said:


> ohhhh you makin me hawngry *drooling*
> 
> 
> 
> No, we're past Sponge Bob





Heck I'm 46 and still dig Sponge Robert!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You Ladies are too kind...


 Watch it Nick. Snowsis is sincere, but you gotta keep an eye on that short one. She's sneaky...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You Ladies are too kind...


Anytime Nick 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I  youuuuuuuuuuuu!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who lives in a pineapple under the sea!!  



I miss Sponge Bob... I'd rather have him then Veggie Tales


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Nick. Snowsis is sincere, but you gotta keep an eye on that short one. She's sneaky...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Nick. Snowsis is sincere, but you gotta keep an eye on that short one. She's sneaky...



I am not.  I've always been nice to you... never sneaky.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  youuuuuuuuuuuu!!
> Heck I'm 46 and still dig Sponge Robert!!



I'll not say nuttin!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Freshyyyy!!! Mornin'!!!


What up Jeff



DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats up my hillsborogh brother!.


What up. Hopin to make it down your way in a few week, but it doesn't look promising. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> ...idiot...



WHAT......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'll not say nuttin!


Hey Chuckiepoo  how you doin? 


dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> What up. Hopin to make it down your way in a few week, but it doesn't look promising.
> 
> ...



Mornin Doug


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  youuuuuuuuuuuu!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again...
oh wait! That was Buffalo Bill! I always get those two confused.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again...
> oh wait! That was Buffalo Bill! I always get those two confused.


 
That you Otis???


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Anytime Nick
> 
> 
> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea!!
> ...



Could be worse. We had to deal with Barney.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Could be worse. We had to deal with Barney.



Oh Im so sorry for yall 

Thank gawd we didnt


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That you Otis???



That did sound like something Mr. Bean would say, didn't it!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo  how you doin?



Honey iffen I was any better I'd be....welll, maybe not say that! Iffen I was any better I'd be .....well, better not put it that way!

I'm just PEACHY!!!

How bout that?



Hope you're the same!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Honey iffen I was any better I'd be....welll, maybe not say that! Iffen I was any better I'd be .....well, better not put it that way!
> 
> I'm just PEACHY!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Peachy!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Honey iffen I was any better I'd be....welll, maybe not say that! Iffen I was any better I'd be .....well, better not put it that way!
> 
> I'm just PEACHY!!!
> 
> ...



  

Oh yeah, terrific here


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 21, 2010)

Evening...

Grass and Hair all cut.  Belly full and time for a cold beverage...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Peachy!!!



Oh please tell me I havn't been given a GON nickname!

Miguel...If so, I'm blaming you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh please tell me I havn't been given a GON nickname!
> 
> Miguel...If so, I'm blaming you!!


 
Hey, Mr. Prissypants, if Nick can feel comfortable with SugarPlum then surely you can handle Peachy....


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, Mr. Prissypants, if Nick can feel comfortable with SugarPlum then surely you can handle Peachy....





My Ladies gave me that one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening...
> 
> Grass and Hair all cut.  Belly full and time for a cold beverage...


Evenin Kim  Sounds like a good way to wind down the evenin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, Mr. Prissypants, if Nick can feel comfortable with SugarPlum then surely you can handle Peachy....


   


slip said:


>



Hey Slip!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


>



Anything in particular you laffin at?


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Kim  Sounds like a good way to wind down the evenin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy.


chuckb7718 said:


> Anything in particular you laffin at?



nope, just happy i got up enough to get the knife i've been thinking about, after cutting and weedwacking today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> nope, just happy i got up enough to get the knife i've been thinking about, after cutting and weedwacking today.





Which knife?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy.
> nope, just happy i got up enough to get the knife i've been thinking about, after cutting and weedwacking today.



Really?

What'd ya get?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> nope, just happy i got up enough to get the knife i've been thinking about, after cutting and weedwacking today.



wohooo cool!!!  pics!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which knife?





chuckb7718 said:


> Really?
> 
> What'd ya get?



most likely this one
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...catId=9&subId=58&styleId=222&partNum=KNIFE-FT
its purty


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> most likely this one
> http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...catId=9&subId=58&styleId=222&partNum=KNIFE-FT
> its purty



Slip, i was almost afraid to see what kind of knife you preferred. That is actually a very good looking knife. Wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> most likely this one
> http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...catId=9&subId=58&styleId=222&partNum=KNIFE-FT
> its purty





You have good taste in blades. At any primitive gatherin`, you will see the larger version on my side, and the smaller version around my neck. Bring it to the Blast, and I will put an edge you will never forget on it for you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> most likely this one
> http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...catId=9&subId=58&styleId=222&partNum=KNIFE-FT
> its purty



oh I like it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip, i was almost afraid to see what kind of knife you preferred. That is actually a very good looking knife. Wouldn't mind having one myself.


skeerd i was gunna say some insane rambo wannabe knife?


Nicodemus said:


> You have good taste in blades. At any primitive gatherin`, you will see the larger version on my side, and the smaller version around my neck. Bring it to the Blast, and I will put an edge you will never forget on it for you.



 thanks!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> most likely this one
> http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categ...catId=9&subId=58&styleId=222&partNum=KNIFE-FT
> its purty



Saawweeeeeet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks.



mornin







IBD


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> skeerd i was gunna say some insane rambo wannabe knife?
> 
> 
> thanks!





And if you need references on whether I can sharpen one or not, check with Bama, Bluegrassbowhunter, Becca, Tomboy Boots, Georgia Belle, Wander, Tomi....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2010)

Evenin yall. 

Hey, check out this avatar. 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5039287&postcount=10

Is that not straight out of a Kool-Aid or Oscar Mayer commercial? Too adorable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And if you need references on whether I can sharpen one or not, check with Bama, Bluegrassbowhunter, Becca, Tomboy Boots, Georgia Belle, Wander, Tomi....


 
He ain't lyin Slip. I saw his thumb just come close to his hawk at the blast last year, didn't even touch it, and his thumb started bleedin out of pure fear...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!




Hi! 

Good night!

Don't let the bedbugs bite!

See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> skeerd i was gunna say some insane rambo wannabe knife?
> 
> 
> thanks!


yeah, you got me. I figured it was gonna be some Lord of the Rings thing with curved blades sticking out in all directions. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Are those the official Salt Licking smileys?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Are those the official Salt Licking smileys?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evenin yall.
> 
> Hey, check out this avatar.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5039287&postcount=10
> ...



You came in while I was sayin niteey to everyone else, so I missed ya!

Nitey to you, too Bugsy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And if you need references on whether I can sharpen one or not, check with Bama, Bluegrassbowhunter, Becca, Tomboy Boots, Georgia Belle, Wander, Tomi....


Yep. Still waiting to work on a hog with them, too. 


turtlebug said:


> Evenin yall.
> 
> Hey, check out this avatar.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5039287&postcount=10
> ...



Bugsy!!!
Yep. Little Pippy Longstockings there.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ...



 to ya


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He ain't lyin Slip. I saw his thumb just come close to his hawk at the blast last year, didn't even touch it, and his thumb started bleedin out of pure fear...


 oh i believe it!


rhbama3 said:


> yeah, you got me. I figured it was gonna be some Lord of the Rings thing with curved blades sticking out in all directions.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


Hey Sista 


turtlebug said:


> Evenin yall.
> 
> Hey, check out this avatar.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5039287&postcount=10
> ...


Hey BugsyMamaSista 

too cute 


chuckb7718 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ...


Night Chuck!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You came in while I was sayin niteey to everyone else, so I missed ya!
> 
> Nitey to you, too Bugsy!




Awe thanks Chuck.  Sweet dreams.  





rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Yep. Little Pippy Longstockings there.




Wobbert-Woo


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Snowsista  Bubbette 

Slip, Hankus, Charlie, Jeff, Nick, Miguel...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Long, tryin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun, folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowsista  Bubbette
> 
> Slip, Hankus, Charlie, Jeff, Nick, Miguel...


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello anybody in here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long, tryin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun, folks.



  back at ya Nic


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I think you have a little slobber hanging off your chin 



chuckb7718 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ...



Good night Chuck!



rhbama3 said:


> Are those the official Salt Licking smileys?



We have official Salt Licking smilies now???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Slip no need to get a new knife I found your old one.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here



nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowsista  Bubbette
> 
> Slip, Hankus, Charlie, Jeff, Nick, Miguel...



Hi there tbug!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Slip no need to get a new knife I found your old one.View attachment 536327


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Are y'all behavin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here


 
Nope.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long, tryin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun, folks.



Nite Nic



Hankus said:


> nope



dang everybody posted after I typed that


 Hey Tbug


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista



Hey! 



turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowsista  Bubbette
> 
> Slip, Hankus, Charlie, Jeff, Nick, Miguel...



Hey Turtlebug!



Nicodemus said:


> Long, tryin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun, folks.



Night Nick!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Are y'all behavin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Are y'all behavin



partially


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2010)

time to call it a night. Gonna try to watch Pawn Stars if i can stay awake. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Nite all, I'm gonna go enjoy sleepin in the AC...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long, tryin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun, folks.


Night Nick 


baldfish said:


> Hello anybody in here


Nope 

we'll be swingin thu Dville next Monday... you workin?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Are y'all behavin


of course not, you should know better


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Are y'all behavin



Nope



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.



We don't count mexicans


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to call it a night. Gonna try to watch Pawn Stars if i can stay awake. Ya'll have a good one!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite all, I'm gonna go enjoy sleepin in the AC...



 to both of ya


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Nick
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

evenin to the peanut gallery....


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to call it a night. Gonna try to watch Pawn Stars if i can stay awake. Ya'll have a good one!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite all, I'm gonna go enjoy sleepin in the AC...



Sweetdreams you 2


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> of course not, you should know better







baldfish said:


> Nope



Imagine that


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin to the peanut gallery....



timmy them som good lookin cowboy boots


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin to the peanut gallery....



howdy kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> timmy them som good lookin cowboy boots


she's wearin boots??? I never noticed


Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck



Evenin to ya....anything good happnin in here?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin to the peanut gallery....



What up Tim


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite all, I'm gonna go enjoy sleepin in the AC...


Night Bro  enjoy it! 


baldfish said:


> Yep



Yay!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Tim



DUDE...... I am just thinkin that I'd rather be back down at the Gulf right now....had a great weekend...What you been up to?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> she's wearin boots??? I never noticed
> 
> I did after three days of staring
> 
> ...





SnowHunter said:


> Night Bro  enjoy it!
> 
> 
> Yay!



So guess what you gonna get


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin to ya....anything good happnin in here?



pends on your disposition


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> DUDE...... I am just thinkin that I'd rather be back down at the Gulf right now....had a great weekend...What you been up to?



Nothing in particular,  and I did that all weekend long


How was the fishing?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pends on your disposition



 I understand that....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> So guess what you gonna get



ummmmmmmmmmmm 


btw, who gonna start da new driveler?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nothing in particular,  and I did that all weekend long
> 
> 
> How was the fishing?



it were good, we caught 10 Red Snapper, a handful of mangrove snapper, some AJ and Grouper that had to be thrown back because they were too small, a couple of Trigger fish, and a Cobia....Awesome day!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> btw, who gonna start da new driveler?



Don't be scared I'm harmless


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2010)

Had to put up a new avatar for the new driveler.

OK, night for real this time..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to put up a new avatar for the new driveler.
> 
> OK, night for real this time..



She's NICE.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Don't be scared I'm harmless


 right  tell my ribs that 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to put up a new avatar for the new driveler.
> 
> OK, night for real this time..



yeah yeah  

Night Bro


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> it were good, we caught 10 Red Snapper, a handful of mangrove snapper, some AJ and Grouper that had to be thrown back because they were too small, a couple of Trigger fish, and a Cobia....Awesome day!!!




Hate to hear that about the AJ and the Grouger, thats some good eatin there.

You ready to go back yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to put up a new avatar for the new driveler.
> 
> OK, night for real this time..



that'll do


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You ready to go back yet?



Heck Yes I am!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

They lurk in lurk out and no posts how we gonna get to another one without no postes


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They lurk in lurk out and no posts how we gonna get to another one without no postes



In due time, young grasshoppa, in due time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They lurk in lurk out and no posts how we gonna get to another one without no postes





dougefresh said:


> In due time, young grasshoppa, in due time.



yup


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Its cute all yall changin avvys in preparation fer the new driveler


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 21, 2010)

well, y'all keep at it.....see ya in the new driveler tomorrow, I am out


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

hey snowy


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup



sometimes


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> well, y'all keep at it.....see ya in the new driveler tomorrow, I am out



 to ya kaintuck


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup





dougefresh said:


> sometimes



occasionally


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm board where be seth


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its cute all yall changin avvys in preparation fer the new driveler


I change mine every time I take a bath. So mine will not change till Thursday.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> well, y'all keep at it.....see ya in the new driveler tomorrow, I am out


Night Bro.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Evenin Hankus 

waitin on da roast to get done, Iz hawngry


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus
> 
> waitin on da roast to get done, Iz hawngry



Put some more heat to it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bye...don't leave me Hangin all nite!!!



ok, just a small "hi"............ deer cubed steak nuggets & home fries, extended family here for the night............... headed to bed, ya'll get a new one going 'for I git to work in the morning, K? Thanx!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus
> 
> waitin on da roast to get done, Iz hawngry



did you says roast?? i is on my way


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus
> 
> waitin on da roast to get done, Iz hawngry



beer is better you get full and buzzed ya caint get that from jus a roast 



and douge dont be a pokin me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, just a small "hi"............ deer cubed steak nuggets & home fries, extended family here for the night............... headed to bed, ya'll get a new one going 'for I git to work in the morning, K? Thanx!



 to ya keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus
> 
> waitin on da roast to get done, Iz hawngry


That sounds good, but them steak nuggets hit the spot..........



Hankus said:


> beer is better you get full and buzzed ya caint get that from jus a roast
> 
> and douge dont be a pokin me



on top of the beer I had, now Izzz soooo sweepy!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey yall


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

last post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey yall


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> last post.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



Nope mine is the last post


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


>



Nope mine is the last post


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Nope mine is the last post



oh snap.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> oh snap.



Nope mine is the last post


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Put some more heat to it.


I just did 


Keebs said:


> ok, just a small "hi"............ deer cubed steak nuggets & home fries, extended family here for the night............... headed to bed, ya'll get a new one going 'for I git to work in the morning, K? Thanx!


Yup sounds yummy Sista! 



slip said:


> did you says roast?? i is on my way


might be enough left over 


Hankus said:


> beer is better you get full and buzzed ya caint get that from jus a roast
> 
> 
> 
> and douge dont be a pokin me


beer makes ya fat 



Keebs said:


> That sounds good, but them steak nuggets hit the spot..........
> 
> 
> 
> on top of the beer I had, now Izzz soooo sweepy!!!


Night Sista! 


deerehauler said:


> Hey yall


Hey DJ 


Jeff C. said:


>


Hey Again Jeff 


Someone start a new one dangit!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Nope mine is the last post



uhhhh nu uh!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I just did
> Yup sounds yummy Sista!
> 
> 
> ...



Well Hello There


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> uhhhh nu uh!



Nope mine is the last post


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Nope mine is the last post



ok ok you win........


.....next time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

If yall don't I will 

*taps foot*


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall don't I will
> 
> *taps foot*



Okay give me a sec


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

:d:d


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay give me a sec


Thanks DJ 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Hey again Sista 


Jeff C. said:


> :d:d


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Here ya go!http://http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5045872#post5045872


----------



## fishbait (Jun 21, 2010)

It just keeps going.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Now somebody close this thing


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

fishbait said:


> It just keeps going.



you mad cuz ya ran outta batteries?


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

fishbait said:


> It just keeps going.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

wow mods must be asleep for the night


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

quick


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

close


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

it now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

aahhh make this thing go away  stop the madness


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> quick



Slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

slip....ain't you got some powers


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

wow we are over 30 + posts past lock down the madness


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

faster


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

lock faster


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

I caint stop it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

rekon we can go to the next one now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmm maybe they raised our post count and didnt tell us


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hmmm maybe they raised our post count and didnt tell us



possible but not likely


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Better watch out this thing could self impload on us


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

thing really was disfunctional werent it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey yall


What up DJ


Jeff C. said:


>


It's a little late for popcorn.



fishbait said:


> It just keeps going.


What up fishbait.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> It's a little late for popcorn.
> 
> What up fishbait.



Evening Doug!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2010)

Wild turkey federation.    Over 1000 hmmmm


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

psssst
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548355


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> psssst
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548355



So thats where everyone went.Thought everyone had done went to sleep.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

guess we wont hit the 10 50 mark..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> guess we wont hit the 10 50 mark..



why not.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> why not.



 woohoo


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> woohoo


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Self Moderation folks!!.....Give the Mods time!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Self Moderation folks!!.....Give the Mods time!!


How much.


----------



## magoo (Jun 22, 2010)

I gotta get in here before da Mods bust us out. BTW Hi Doug!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

magoo said:


> I gotta get in here before da Mods bust us out. BTW Hi Doug!!



Whats up Mr. MagooShhhhhh were not supose to be in here anymore.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Toooo exhausted to look through the thread.... sorry. Just made it to Gaffney, S.C. .... must take a nap or our eyes will fall out. It has been a very interesting ride so far. Lots of interesting  things to see and people to giggle about. ( T says they got a big butt for a water tower and he is taking me to a shoe show in the a.m. before we leave) I'll get pic for ya guys!!! IMA GURL I CAN GET AWAY WITH IT..... NIIIIIIIIIITE!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow I figured it was closed but nope still a kicking


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow I figured it was closed but nope still a kicking



I wonder if it will still be here tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I wonder if it will still be here tonight.



If we could hide it it may still make it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> If we could hide it it may still make it



If we could ever get it off the new post page


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, i see we have 2 dribblers going.


----------

